# Silk Amino Acids...how are you using it and how is it working?



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 25, 2007)

For the ladies who read the threads about silk protein being good for your hair during relaxers and otherwise, have you used the silk protein yet?  

If so, how are you using it - mixing with conditioners, protein treatments, relaxer?   

How is it working for you?  Do you feel improvement in your hair?

I ordered from lotioncrafters this week and I just want to know how to use it in conditioners, protein treatments and even daily moisturizing.

THANKS!


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 25, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> For the ladies who read the threads about silk protein being good for your hair during relaxers and otherwise, have you used the silk protein yet?
> 
> If so, how are you using it - mixing with conditioners, protein treatments, relaxer?
> 
> ...


 
I got a bottle (4 oz., I think) from Lotioncrafter back in February.  I keep meaning to add it to my DC, but I totally forget about it .  Anyway, I used mine back in March as a pre-relaxer treatment.  I poured the SAA into a little spray bottle and sprayed my entire head, making sure to get my new growth as well.  I texlaxed as normal (with Silk Elements Regular lye).  I think my hair felt silkier and stronger than normal after the relaxer.  However, this could be due to my hair being in better shape overall.  But, I didn't have any post-relaxer breakage or dryness, so I think the SAA helped with that.

There are other members, I'm sure, who have been more adventurous with their amino acids.  Like I said, I keep forgetting about mine so I haven't experimented much with it.  I did mix a little with my daily moisturizer a few times, but I couldn't really tell a difference.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd like to know as well. Also, *how often* do you use the amino acids?


----------



## sareca (Apr 25, 2007)

You must have been reading my mind! I was just going to post a rave about using SAA straight out of the bottle. 

My hair doesn't like to be super clean and I've been using henna and poo'g alot and it had started breaking BAD. Anyway, I used SAA straight out of bottle on my ends and let it dry. It was like magic. I don't know why it took me this long to try it. 

I also use it in my leave-in conditioners (at 1-2%).
I also put 3-4 drops in my mascara and my lashes are noticably longer. 
I also put it in my cocoa butter mix.

I buy mine from lotioncrafter as well but I just put in an order from FNWL for their Silk Peptide Powder. I'm planning it use in my hair moisturizer and baths.

ETA: I love it because it makes my hair feel... well... silky.  I once had an argument w/ a braider. I told her the braids were too tight, she got an attitude and said "your hair's all silky like white people's, the braids will slide out if I don't make it _extra _tight."    White people! Slide OUT? I assured her it wouldn't and insisted she ease up but I get the silky comment from a lot of people.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 25, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> You must have been reading my mind! I was just going to post a rave about using SAA straight out of the bottle.
> 
> My hair doesn't like to be super clean and I've been using henna and poo'g alot and it had started breaking BAD. Anyway, I used SAA straight out of bottle on my ends and let it dry. It was like magic. I don't know why it took me this long to try it.
> 
> ...




I  this chile!!! 

I bought mine from Lotion Crafter as well.

I use it in my deep conditioning mix (NTM DDC, Hair Mask and Silk Aminos). (1 x week)

I use it in my leave in moisturizing spray (Dove Moisture Mist, NTM Silk Touch Leave In, NTM Anti-Frizz, NTM Healing Shine Serum, Sodium PCA and Silk Aminos). (4-5 x week)

I used it to pretreat my hair prior to my last relaxer retouch. (every 8-12 weeks).

Not sure if I can tell a difference but I'm sticking with it since it's supposed to be beneficial. This last retouch turned out EXQUISITELY nice but I used a relaxer I've never used before so I have no reference point if it was the relaxer, the silk aminos or both. Whatever it was, I'll redo it all next time.

HTH.

Vixx


----------



## sareca (Apr 25, 2007)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I  this chile!!!
> 
> I bought mine from Lotion Crafter as well.
> 
> ...


 
I wasn't even trying to make my lashes longer. I just read it on their website and decided _why not?_   It aslo help to keep the mascara from clumping.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not even mad at you!! Shoot, a gurl can ALWAYS use longer lashes!! I'm making an alarmed to do on my pda so I can BE SURE to add some to my mascara when I get home!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 25, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I wasn't even trying to make my lashes longer. I just read it on their website and decided _why not?_ It aslo help to keep the mascara from clumping.


 
Sareca, you WRONG! Just WRONNNNGGG, gurl!! You're going make me use my credit card again!! I hate my eyelashes for being so short and thin.

More questions:

*1. How do you use the powder, by the way?

2. Can you use the proteins on the entire hair AND scalp?

3. How often do you use the proteins?*

Thanks again!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh snap!!! Two of my gurus (Sareca and Vixxen) are using the SAA!!! Whoo hoo!  I just got extreeee excited about it now.    Thanks for the tips ladies and I will definitely use it for my lashes too.  I had been trying to find a protein based mascara and that crizzap runs about $40!!! No sir!  So, I'll give this a shot. I think I ordered an 8 oz bottle because I knew I wanted to use it for multiple purposes. 

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 25, 2007)

preciousjewel76 said:
			
		

> I got a bottle (4 oz., I think) from Lotioncrafter back in February. I keep meaning to add it to my DC, but I totally forget about it . Anyway, I used mine back in March as a pre-relaxer treatment. I poured the SAA into a little spray bottle and sprayed my entire head, making sure to get my new growth as well. I texlaxed as normal (with Silk Elements Regular lye). I think my hair felt silkier and stronger than normal after the relaxer. However, this could be due to my hair being in better shape overall. But, I didn't have any post-relaxer breakage or dryness, so I think the SAA helped with that.
> 
> There are other members, I'm sure, who have been more adventurous with their amino acids. Like I said, I keep forgetting about mine so I haven't experimented much with it. I did mix a little with my daily moisturizer a few times, but I couldn't really tell a difference.


 
Thanks lady!  You are always so prompt in responding to my questions.  I really appreciate it.  You know we always hope people will read our threads and respond accordingly and I've been noticing that you've been really tryna help a sistah out.  {{BIG HUG FOR U!!!}}


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 25, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Thanks lady! You are always so prompt in responding to my questions. I really appreciate it. You know we always hope people will read our threads and respond accordingly and I've been noticing that you've been really tryna help a sistah out. {{BIG HUG FOR U!!!}}


 
Awww, thanks girl!  You always ask such interesting questions in your threads, so I just gotta come and put my two cents in!  Shoot, I'm no hair expert, but I've learned *soooooo much* on LHCF (and from trial & error), that I love sharing it with others. 

Now, you ladies got me curious about the whole mascara thing.....:scratchch


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Apr 25, 2007)

ok - it's been a minute - how much are you guys using?  and is there another type/ product  like this  that has this ingredient that is just as potent I can buy from sally's?


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 25, 2007)

preciousjewel76 said:
			
		

> Awww, thanks girl! You always ask such interesting questions in your threads, so I just gotta come and put my two cents in! Shoot, I'm no hair expert, but I've learned *soooooo much* on LHCF (and from trial & error), that I love sharing it with others.
> 
> Now, you ladies got me curious about the whole mascara thing.....:scratchch


 
Thanks!   I always hope my threads will help me and some other ladies because I never knew this hair thing was so scientific.    I have learned tons of stuff and I believe I can have a great head of hair like your's and some others once I get my regimen down.  

P.S. The mascara deal does sound  interesting, doesn't it?  But you know it has to work because lashes are hair afterall and protein strengthens hair.  Also, some ladies use castor oil to remove their eye makeup the combination of the protein in the mascara and the castor oil to remove the makeup should provide strength and moisture to the lashes...ya thinK?


----------



## sareca (Apr 25, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> Sareca, you WRONG! Just WRONNNNGGG, gurl!! You're going make me use my credit card again!! I hate my eyelashes for being so short and thin.
> 
> More questions:
> 
> ...


 
Sorry chica!   

I feel ya, whenever I complained to anybody about my lashes they always said "stop wearing mascara." I thought... great! That's the only thing makes it look like I have _any lashes at all_.  Fortunately, when I started taking supplements my lashes grew too; really I was quite happy with them *before* the silk. 

1)
The powder is supposed to arrive today. I haven't ordered it before so I can't wait to get home tonight. I think I'm gonna add some to tonight's henna/indigo mix.  I'm hoping to end up w/ silky hair before I DC. 

2)
SAA are great for hair _and_ skin. Your scalp is just specialized skin so I can't see why it wouldn't work the same. I haven't been using it on my scalp; I might have to try that one a try when I get home too.

3) 
I use SAA every day or every other day if I get lazy. My hair doesn't seem to have an overload point with silk protein like it does w/ the other ones. Either I put it in a product or I put it on straight. I usually focus on the weakest spots (ends and DL).

HTH


----------



## Cheleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

Are Silk Amino Acids like a protein?  Silk seems to be one of the few proteins my hair can tolerate, so if this is similar, my hair might like it.


----------



## sareca (Apr 25, 2007)

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> ok - it's been a minute - how much are you guys using? and is there another type/ product like this that has this ingredient that is just as potent I can buy from sally's?


 
Sally's sells Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor. It has silk as the second ingredient. It was my main source of silk before I started buying from lotioncrafter. I also liked Salerm 21. I still use both of those, but I add more silk to Salerm 21.


----------



## sareca (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheleigh said:
			
		

> Are Silk Amino Acids like a protein? Silk seems to be one of the few proteins my hair can tolerate, so if this is similar, my hair might like it.


 

You'll have to get one of our science sistas (navsegda) in here to get you detail, but it's my understanding that proteins are made up of amino acids. 

Here's the description from FNWL:

Our Silk Peptide Powder consists of 18 silk amino acids. It has a low molecular weight allowing it to be completely water soluble and have excellent permeability. In formulations, the skin protein can be absorbed into the skin and hair to provide moisture balance and to promote suppleness, shine and elasticity. It imparts a silky, smooth feel to the skin. Use at 2 - 5% by weight in creams, lotions, shampoos, conditioners, bubble baths, shower gels and other skin and hair care products.

Here's one of navegda's threads about using silk pre-relaxer http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=112817

Ok, I'm leaving Cayenne0622. Sorry about jackin' the thread.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Apr 25, 2007)

I have yet to use to liquid silk amino acids but I have been using my chi silk infusion and motions silk protein conditioner. I have fallen in love with the conditioner especially if you use it after a relaxer.


----------



## XXXtacy (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, I am buying this for the lash benefits!!!!  A sister  long eyelashes. LOL

Does this work on natural hair? What are the benefits for natural hair? Silkiness??


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 25, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> You'll have to get one of our science sistas (navsegda) in here to get you detail, but it's my understanding that proteins are made up of amino acids.
> 
> Here's the description from FNWL:
> 
> ...


 
Yeah get outta here!!!  Just kidding, girl.  Answer as many questions as you want.  It helps me to come back and read because some of the other ladies have questions that I hadn't even thought about.  You betta not leave me.  You have an open invitation to hang out in my threads.


----------



## sareca (Apr 25, 2007)

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Yeah get outta here!!! Just kidding, girl. Answer as many questions as you want. It helps me to come back and read because some of the other ladies have questions that I hadn't even thought about. You betta not leave me. You have an open invitation to hang out in my threads.


 
 tee-hee


----------



## deontaer (Apr 25, 2007)

I CANNOT  be with SAA! I use it in all of my water based hair products and I can feel the difference instantly.

I made a rinse with it that I use after every wash and I don't even have to comb my hair after it.  I pour it on, put on a shower cap for 5 minutes and the rinse.  The pressure from the shower detangles my hair completely.  I made a smaller batch without the silk to see if I was trippin, and I didn't have the same result at all - as a matter of fact, my hair felt a little stripped.  I also make my own leave in moisturizing spray using rosewater and SAA as a base and several EO's and it turned out better than anything i've ever bought.  I passed it around to some of the ladies in my office and they loved it.  I keep a small spray bottle in my purse to spray on the go 

I won't be relaxing my hair anymore so I won't be able to comment on that, but I mix it in the Parnevu tea tree scalp stimulating forumla that I use on my daughters hair and scalp and it detangles her hair like no other detangler that I've ever used...and I think I've bought every kid detangler on the market!  This is a definate keeper.  I've ordered several bottles since the original topic appeared.


----------



## tnorenberg (Apr 25, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I also use it in my leave-in conditioners (at 1-2%).
> I also put 3-4 drops in my mascara and my lashes are noticably longer.
> I also put it in my cocoa butter mix.
> 
> I buy mine from lotioncrafter as well but I just put in an order from FNWL for their Silk Peptide Powder. I'm planning it use in my hair moisturizer and baths.



Do you mix it as you need it or just premix it in the conditioner/ leave in/mascara bottle and use it? I want to make sure it won't go bad, if that is possible, if I just mix it in the bottle w/ another product.


----------



## tnorenberg (Apr 25, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I also use it in my leave-in conditioners (at 1-2%).
> I also put 3-4 drops in my mascara and my lashes are noticably longer.
> I also put it in my cocoa butter mix.
> 
> I buy mine from lotioncrafter as well but I just put in an order from FNWL for their Silk Peptide Powder. I'm planning it use in my hair moisturizer and baths.



Do you mix it as you need it or just premix it in the conditioner/ leave in/mascara bottle and use it? I want to make sure it won't go bad, if that is possible, if I just mix it in the bottle w/ another product.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Apr 25, 2007)

I put SAA in a cheap spray btl & spray it directly on NG 30 min. b4 relaxing.

My hair comes out so silky & and this is w/ANY relaxer (even tho Phyto is my primary).

I also make my own leave-in w/ SAA, hydolyzed wheat protein, nettle & rosemary extracts, peppermint & lavendar oils, and a little pathenol powder- all in a spray btl.

Oh, & I'm copping the mascara deal- SWEET!


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 25, 2007)

AKA-Tude said:
			
		

> I put SAA in a cheap spray btl & spray it directly on NG 30 min. b4 relaxing.
> 
> My hair comes out so silky & and this is w/ANY relaxer (even tho Phyto is my primary).
> 
> ...



I'm liking this recipe!!!   Where were you able to find the Nettle and Rosemary Extracts? I've seen the essential oils but those aren't the same are they?

TiA!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 25, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Sorry chica!
> 
> I feel ya, whenever I complained to anybody about my lashes they always said "stop wearing mascara." I thought... great! That's the only thing makes it look like I have _any lashes at all_.  Fortunately, when I started taking supplements my lashes grew too; really I was quite happy with them *before* the silk.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, sweetheart. And your hair looks fantastic. The henna is giving it much health and BLING!

So I finally bought the SAA this evening. I can't wait to receive the order...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 25, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Sally's sells Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor. It has silk as the second ingredient. It was my main source of silk before I started buying from lotioncrafter. I also liked Salerm 21. I still use both of those, but I add more silk to Salerm 21.



I'll have to try adding the SAA to my Salerm 21 and Lacio Lacio Leave-In, neither of which do anything to my hair to moisturize at all.


----------



## sareca (Apr 25, 2007)

tnorenberg said:
			
		

> Do you mix it as you need it or just premix it in the conditioner/ leave in/mascara bottle and use it? I want to make sure it won't go bad, if that is possible, if I just mix it in the bottle w/ another product.


 
It varies... for deep conditioning I like to tailor each conditioning treatment so I'll mix (in a bowl) how ever much conditioner I need then add a capful of silk and/or oil. 

for leave-ins I just put some in the bottle at 1-2% (I guessimate; no real measuring goin' on) and shake it up. Same w/ the mascara. Most of my products already have perservatives (natural ones or parabens) so I don't worry to much about bacteria. I also don't add too much liquid 1-2% so I don't throw off their original numbers by much.


----------



## tnorenberg (Apr 25, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> It varies... for deep conditioning I like to tailor each conditioning treatment so I'll mix (in a bowl) how ever much conditioner I need then add a capful of silk and/or oil.
> 
> for leave-ins I just put some in the bottle at 1-2% (I guessimate; no real measuring goin' on) and shake it up. Same w/ the mascara. Most of my products already have perservatives (natural ones or parabens) so I don't worry to much about bacteria. I also don't add too much liquid 1-2% so I don't throw off their original numbers by much.



Does adding the SAA aid in slip or with detangling properties?


----------



## sareca (Apr 25, 2007)

tnorenberg said:
			
		

> Does adding the SAA aid in slip or with detangling properties?


 
A little bit. My hair feels smoother, but I still have to detangle it under running water.


----------



## deejoy (Apr 26, 2007)

I use it. It comes in a hair spray I have. It's supposed to detangle and smooth the hair and can be used on wet or dry hair. I love it. Found it at Walgreens.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Apr 26, 2007)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I'm liking this recipe!!!  Where were you able to find the Nettle and Rosemary Extracts? I've seen the essential oils but those aren't the same are they?
> 
> TiA!


 
I don't think they are the same & I'm not sure of the concentrations of each, but I didn't want an 'oily' spray as a leave-in, hence the extracts.

Beleive it or not, I order from ebay (it's just easier for delivery over here).


----------



## honeybadgirl (Apr 26, 2007)

i wanted to try this a while back too but of course, it was sold out at fnwl 
but like someone else asked, is this or would this be too harsh on natural hair?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 26, 2007)

I got some SAA (silk Amino Acid) from lotioncrafters awhile back. I didn't know exactly how to use it so I added it along with some castor oil to my cheapie conditioners to use it up.  I really loved the results, it made my hair so soft and defined my curls. This stuff is a keeper, I'm not into mixing stuff up but this stuff is worth a try for anyone who is curious.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 26, 2007)

AKA-Tude said:
			
		

> I don't think they are the same & I'm not sure of the concentrations of each, but I didn't want an 'oily' spray as a leave-in, hence the extracts.
> 
> Beleive it or not, I order from ebay (it's just easier for delivery over here).



Thanks for the feedback...I'll have to check into then!

Oh, and I surely did add the SAA to my Mascara!!


----------



## shellatl (Apr 26, 2007)

I just bought this item.  I can't wait to use it.

http://www.chrissystems.com/silk.htm


----------



## honeybadgirl (Apr 26, 2007)

is that for dogs?


----------



## foxy kc (Apr 26, 2007)

honeybadgirl said:
			
		

> is that for dogs?



yup it appears so...


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 26, 2007)

honeybadgirl said:
			
		

> is that for dogs?


 
I don't see why humans couldn't use it, though.  It's just a product designed for the hair (or in the case of dogs, fur).  Dogs wanna look good too!   Hey, folks here use MTG and Mane N Tail, which were "designed" for use on horses.


----------



## sareca (Apr 27, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> Thanks so much, sweetheart. And your hair looks fantastic. The henna is giving it much health and BLING!


 
Thanks  I was planning to stay in braids all year, but I'm quiting in August I miss my henna'd hair too much. 



			
				Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> So I finally bought the SAA this evening. I can't wait to receive the order...


 
Welcome. I hope you love it.


----------



## sareca (Apr 27, 2007)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback...I'll have to check into then!
> 
> Oh, and I surely did add the SAA to my Mascara!!


 
I have a feeling you're going to  it.  

I took this pic for you Vixx. 






 These are the longest lashes I've ever had. That's one coat of MK mascara I put on about 6 hours earlier.






This is from Feb (when I first started)


----------



## MoMo (Apr 27, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I have a feeling you're going to  it.
> 
> I took this pic for you Vixx.
> 
> ...


 
Oh yeah!!! There is definitely visible growth!  I'm gonna do this as soon as I get home.  Thanks for sharing Sareca


----------



## sareca (Apr 27, 2007)

MoMo said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!!! There is definitely visible growth! I'm gonna do this as soon as I get home. Thanks for sharing Sareca


 
Welcome.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Apr 27, 2007)

DARN!  I can't see the pics from work.  They have something blocked on my our pc's.  Sareca - I'll have to check those lashes out when I get home.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 2, 2007)

I got mine in the mail today and I'm so excited. I immediately added a couple of drops to my mascara. It's on, baby!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (May 3, 2007)

*I received mine in the mail today and I only bought it because of the longer eyelash mention (I won't be adding it to any mascara though).  For some reason, I didn't think the smell would turn me off but it does erplexed--the smell isn't pleasant at all.  *


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 3, 2007)

Lanelle said:
			
		

> *I received mine in the mail today and I only bought it because of the longer eyelash mention (I won't be adding it to any mascara though). For some reason, I didn't think the smell would turn me off but it does erplexed--the smell isn't pleasant at all.  *


 
This is true!!! 

Since I made the keratin/SAA mix, it smells better.


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 3, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I have a feeling you're going to  it.
> 
> I took this pic for you Vixx.
> 
> ...


 

Gurl, 

the EYELASHES are NO JOKE!!!!

I LOVE IT!!!

Gonna add SAA to the mascara NOW!!!


----------



## dstdiva (May 3, 2007)

i can't wait!!! i'm ordering some now!


----------



## tnorenberg (May 11, 2007)

I got mine today. I think I'll add it to my leave-in first. Then I'll start experimenting w/ my conditioners and DC treatments.  Wish me luck. I think someone may have already asked this,but, can your hair actually get too much protein this way or would the SAA be considered a "Light" protein?


----------



## dstdiva (May 11, 2007)

i have a crazy question: would you be able to apply SAA to your scalp to protect it during a relaxer?


----------



## tnorenberg (May 13, 2007)

Bumping...


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 14, 2007)

tnorenberg said:
			
		

> I got mine today. I think I'll add it to my leave-in first. Then I'll start experimenting w/ my conditioners and DC treatments. Wish me luck. I think someone may have already asked this,but, can your hair actually get too much protein this way or would the SAA be considered a "Light" protein?


 
You know, I'm not sure about this answer.
All I know is that when I apply it to my hair (b4 a relaxer & after shampoos), it helps my hair get a bit stronger, but not as strong as an actual protein condish.

HTH



			
				dstdiva said:
			
		

> i have a crazy question: would you be able to apply SAA to your scalp to protect it during a relaxer?


 
I aaply the SAA w/a spray bottle- spraying on the NG, but I'm sure it gets on the scalp. Does it help? I'm not sure bcuz I base my scalp w/EVOO b4 relaxing too.

HTH


----------



## honeybadgirl (May 14, 2007)

preciousjewel76 said:
			
		

> I don't see why humans couldn't use it, though. It's just a product designed for the hair (or in the case of dogs, fur). Dogs wanna look good too! Hey, folks here use MTG and Mane N Tail, which were "designed" for use on horses.


 
 thats cute and funny...oh and true


----------



## natieya (May 22, 2007)

bumping for updates...how is this working out for everyone?


----------



## la flaca (May 30, 2007)

BUMP...Ladies how is this working for ya'll


----------



## sareca (May 30, 2007)

My lashes are still growing.  I had to move my shades to a lower position on my nose because my lashes kept hitting the inside of the lens.  

I know some of ya'll tried the SAA thing too.  Where ya'll at?


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 30, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> My lashes are still growing. I had to move my shades to a lower position on my nose because my lashes kept hitting the inside of the lens.
> 
> I know some of ya'll tried the SAA thing too. Where ya'll at?


 
 I knew there was something else I was supposed to be doing w/ SAA-*mascara!!!*

I'm on it!!!


----------



## sareca (May 30, 2007)

AKA-Tude said:
			
		

> I knew there was something else I was supposed to be doing w/ SAA-*mascara!!!*
> 
> I'm on it!!!








 don't make me take more pics.


----------



## Cocotte (May 30, 2007)

I'm still not sure whether to get it from lotioncrafter I don't see Walgreens selling  the chi silk infusium so I'm still searching. I wanna get this so bad before my next touch up


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 30, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> don't make me take more pics.


 

Gurrl,

I'm ALWAYS down for viewing pix!

Post 'em!


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 30, 2007)

What size are ya'll getting?  What else do ya'll order from this site?


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 30, 2007)

bumpity bump


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 30, 2007)

I really love SAA. I've added it to my mascara (thanks so much, Sareca! ). I've always battled with short, thin eyelashes and the SAA really brings them out nicely and makes them appear full...not clumpy...


----------



## newflowers (May 30, 2007)

I am very interested in this lash idea. To what kind of mascara do you add the SAA? Do you just add it with a dropper? I do not normally wear colored mascara because my eyelashes are curly all over the place, but I do have a clear coat - do you think that would work? What do you think of buying the mascara wand and bottle and adding a blend of SAA and...? Like could I make my own?


----------



## whitneysimone (May 30, 2007)

*i have a quick question...does chi silk infusion count as silk amino acids?*


----------



## sareca (May 30, 2007)

whitneysimone said:
			
		

> *i have a quick question...does chi silk infusion count as silk amino acids?*



Chi Silk Infusion has silk amino acids.

Cyclomethicone Dinethiconol, Dimethicone, C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate, Ethyl Ester of *Hydrolyzed Silk,* Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance, D&C Yellow 11, D&C Red 17, Zinc Oxide, Titanium Dioxide, Mica, Boron Nitride Powder.


I like my silk pure then you can add as little or as much as you want. Oz per oz they're about the same cost.  Except SAA (from lotioncrafters.com) has bunch of other uses. Just IMO.


----------



## whitneysimone (May 30, 2007)

thank you!!


----------



## AKA-Tude (May 31, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> What size are ya'll getting? What else do ya'll order from this site?


 

I always get the large size.

I have purchased the hydrolyzed wheat protein, aloe vera gel, Guar-cat (a form of keratin), and glycerine.


----------



## Cocotte (May 31, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Chi Silk Infusion has silk amino acids.
> 
> Cyclomethicone Dinethiconol, Dimethicone, C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate, Ethyl Ester of *Hydrolyzed Silk,* Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance, D&C Yellow 11, D&C Red 17, Zinc Oxide, Titanium Dioxide, Mica, Boron Nitride Powder.
> 
> ...


 
So it's better if I get it from Lotioncrafter you think? SAA is more pure am I getting this right?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 31, 2007)

newflowers said:
			
		

> I am very interested in this lash idea. To what kind of mascara do you add the SAA? Do you just add it with a dropper? I do not normally wear colored mascara because my eyelashes are curly all over the place, but I do have a clear coat - do you think that would work? What do you think of buying the mascara wand and bottle and adding a blend of SAA and...? Like could I make my own?


 
The Mascara I use is called "Lift-A-Lash" by Maybelline. It's in the pretty flourescent green tube. I think I just bought it because I liked the green color.


----------



## Zawaj (May 31, 2007)

**puts down smoking debit card**

I just ordered some SAA for my mother and I  !


----------



## sareca (May 31, 2007)

Cocotte said:
			
		

> So it's better if I get it from Lotioncrafter you think? SAA is more pure am I getting this right?



The SAA from lotioncrafter is just silk. The ingredient list is '*INCI:* Silk Amino Acids' and nothing more.  If you're buying CHI just to get the silk, I say just buy the silk.  

That's my vote, but I've never used CHI and my hair hates cones so I'm biased.


----------



## sareca (May 31, 2007)

AKA-Tude said:
			
		

> I always get the large size.
> 
> I have purchased the hydrolyzed wheat protein, aloe vera gel, Guar-cat (a form of keratin), and glycerine.



Guar-cat?  wooo, off to check it out. I need some new jars anyway.


----------



## Zawaj (Jun 2, 2007)

Zawaj said:
			
		

> **puts down smoking debit card**
> 
> I just ordered some SAA for my mother and I  !


 
Whoa! I just got my package from lotioncrafters today! Talk about quick turn around. I am looking forward to using my SAA on my Mom tonight !


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jun 2, 2007)

Zawaj said:
			
		

> ***puts down smoking debit card***
> 
> I just ordered some SAA for my mother and I  !


 
  @bolded!

I know* exactly* what you mean!!!


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jun 2, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Guar-cat? wooo, off to check it out. I need some new jars anyway.


 
Yeah, I'm still learning how to use it in combo w/ my SAA mix.

I think I sprinkled in too much last time!  It turned into a semi-solid!!!  

  

Back to the lab!


----------



## Zawaj (Jun 2, 2007)

AKA-Tude:

Is it wrong that I've already mixed the SAA into my rinse out condish, mascara, leave in condish, poured some in a spritz bottle, spritzed up both myself and my momi, and read all the threads on SAA I could find?  I know I'm doing alot right now.


----------



## natieya (Jun 2, 2007)

Ditto! I got my order quickly, too! Oooh, I can't wait to play scientist...heehee.



			
				Zawaj said:
			
		

> Whoa! I just got my package from lotioncrafters today! Talk about quick turn around. I am looking forward to using my SAA on my Mom tonight !


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jun 3, 2007)

Zawaj said:
			
		

> AKA-Tude:
> 
> Is it wrong that I've already mixed the SAA into my rinse out condish, mascara, leave in condish, poured some in a spritz bottle, spritzed up both myself and my momi, and read all the threads on SAA I could find?  I know I'm doing alot right now.


 
Gurrl,

I would/ have added it to *EVERYTHING*!!!!!

Go for it!!!! It ain't gon hurt!!!


----------



## sareca (Jun 3, 2007)

AKA-Tude said:
			
		

> Gurrl,
> 
> I would/ have added it to *EVERYTHING*!!!!!
> 
> Go for it!!!! It ain't gon hurt!!!



Same here! Everytime I find a product in my bathroom that doesn't have some form of silk... I tell it _awww pour baby, here you go... mama didn't forget you._


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jun 3, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Same here! Everytime I find a product in my bathroom that doesn't have some form of silk... I tell it _awww pour baby, here you go... mama didn't forget you._


----------



## sareca (Jun 3, 2007)

AKA-Tude said:
			
		

>



Hey Aka-tude, I started a list of all my ingredients. Let me know if you're lovin' something and it's not on my list.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jun 3, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey Aka-tude, I started a list of all my ingredients. Let me know if you're lovin' something and it's not on my list.


 

whispering****What's the password*???***


----------



## sareca (Jun 3, 2007)

AKA-Tude said:
			
		

> whispering****What's the password*???***


whispers back sareca


----------



## Zawaj (Jun 3, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Same here! Everytime I find a product in my bathroom that doesn't have some form of silk... I tell it _awww pour baby, here you go... mama didn't forget you._


 
 That's exactly what I was doing last night!


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jun 3, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> whispers back sareca


 
It won't let me in  

Why Momma, why???  Dayum, dayum, dayum!!!! 

I'll try again in the AM- I'm going to bed (its 2am here )!


----------



## hersheyskiss (Jun 3, 2007)

I got in there


----------



## soulfusion (Jun 15, 2007)

I.Am.In.Awe.  You ladies nailed this one. 

I'm 10 weeks post-relaxer and normally all I can do with my hair at this point is braid out/bun/braid out/bun (get it?). However, I just washed and I added some silk amino acids from lotioncrafters to my lacio lacio and to my NTM. My tangles seemed to just MELT!  I'm now sitting under the dryer with a rollerset, something that I NEVER do at 10 weeks post.

I'm in !


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jun 15, 2007)

soulfusion said:
			
		

> I.Am.In.Awe. You ladies nailed this one.
> 
> I'm 10 weeks post-relaxer and normally all I can do with my hair at this point is braid out/bun/braid out/bun (get it?). However, I just washed and I added some silk amino acids from lotioncrafters to my lacio lacio and to my NTM. My tangles seemed to just MELT! I'm now sitting under the dryer with a rollerset, something that I NEVER do at 10 weeks post.
> 
> I'm in !


 
Glad it worked for you!!!


----------



## tnorenberg (Jun 15, 2007)

soulfusion said:
			
		

> I.Am.In.Awe.  You ladies nailed this one.
> 
> I'm 10 weeks post-relaxer and normally all I can do with my hair at this point is braid out/bun/braid out/bun (get it?). However, I just washed and I added some silk amino acids from lotioncrafters to my lacio lacio and to my NTM. My tangles seemed to just MELT!  I'm now sitting under the dryer with a rollerset, something that I NEVER do at 10 weeks post.
> 
> I'm in !



How much did you add to each?


----------



## soulfusion (Jun 16, 2007)

tnorenberg said:
			
		

> How much did you add to each?



I didn't really measure. I'd guess the product bottles were about half full and I maybe added 3-4 tablespoons to each (????).  Not enough that it made the products watery or anything. They're about the same consistency as before.


----------



## sareca (Jun 16, 2007)

SAA is effective at 1-2% so you really don't need much.


----------



## newflowers (Jun 16, 2007)

Sareca - love the hair - it looks BEAUTIFUL! It's so shiny and full.


----------



## sareca (Jun 16, 2007)

newflowers said:
			
		

> Sareca - love the hair - it looks BEAUTIFUL! It's so shiny and full.



Thanks


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 16, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> SAA is effective at 1-2% so you really don't need much.


 
So you just put a few drops in whatever you are adding it to?


----------



## sareca (Jun 16, 2007)

I know the thread is about SAA but I had to tell ya'll about oat and wheat protein.  It's said that it restores elasticity, but I didn't think too much about it. I added it to a few things and put some in my red palm concoction and that was it. The last time I took my braids out I had the rollerset from hell.  It looked great, but no matter what I did I couldn't get the curls to drop.  I even stood in the room with my DH for a few minutes while he was in the shower. It got a little puffy, but dem curls didn't move. I was like   This is weird, my hair never used to hold a curl especially not in Texas with all this humidity. Well it dawned on me this morning... maybe my hair's elasticity has something to do with how well it holds a curl.  Long story short (I know, too late right?) ... don't sleep on the other forms of light protein.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 16, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I know the thread is about SAA but I had to tell ya'll about oat and wheat protein. It's said that it restores elasticity, but I didn't think too much about it. I added it to a few things and put some in my red palm concoction and that was it. The last time I took my braids out I had the rollerset from hell. It looked great, but no matter what I did I couldn't get the curls to drop. I even stood in the room with my DH for a few minutes while he was in the shower. It got a little puffy, but dem curls didn't move. I was like  This is weird, my hair never used to hold a curl especially not in Texas with all this humidity. Well it dawned on me this morning... maybe my hair's elasticity has something to do with how well it holds a curl. Long story short (I know, too late right?) ... don't sleep on the other forms of light protein.


 
Thanks, Sareca. I guess I'll have to add oat and wheat to my wish list. I'll try to wait until the end of the month. Yeah, right.


----------



## sareca (Jun 16, 2007)

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> Thanks, Sareca. I guess I'll have to add oat and wheat to my wish list. I'll try to wait until the end of the month. *Yeah, right*.


tee-hee, been there.


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jun 16, 2007)

*whips out credit card*

I hold everyone in this thread responsible for my excessive pj-ism.  
I'll get you for this!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 16, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I know the thread is about SAA but I had to tell ya'll about oat and wheat protein.  It's said that it restores elasticity, but I didn't think too much about it. I added it to a few things and put some in my red palm concoction and that was it. The last time I took my braids out I had the rollerset from hell.  It looked great, but no matter what I did I couldn't get the curls to drop.  I even stood in the room with my DH for a few minutes while he was in the shower. It got a little puffy, but dem curls didn't move. I was like   This is weird, my hair never used to hold a curl especially not in Texas with all this humidity. Well it dawned on me this morning... maybe my hair's elasticity has something to do with how well it holds a curl.  Long story short (I know, too late right?) ... don't sleep on the other forms of light protein.




Using these proteins in different conditioners has helped me avoid the scary hardening and drying protein treatment.

I do it as a pre-poo and it has also helped me use up conditioners that I have laying around here that I don't really like to use for finishing conditioners.


----------



## sareca (Jun 16, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Using these proteins in different conditioners has helped me avoid the scary hardening and drying protein treatment.
> 
> I do it as a pre-poo and it has also helped me use up conditioners that I have laying around here that I don't really like to use for finishing conditioners.



You know what? I hadn't tried it as a pre-poo.  I was thinking about making a leave-in spray.  Something with all three, a little oil, and a lot of water.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 16, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> You know what? I hadn't tried it as a pre-poo.  I was thinking about making a leave-in spray.  Something with all three, a little oil, and a lot of water.




That is a good idea!!  Kinda like that Aphogee Keratin leave-in Spray.  

Dang, that is really a good idea!!!


----------



## sareca (Jun 16, 2007)

Brownie518 said:
			
		

> So you just put a few drops in whatever you are adding it to?



Sorry brownie, I didn't see this one...I do about 1 capful for every 16oz.


----------



## sareca (Jun 16, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> That is a good idea!!  Kinda like that Aphogee Keratin leave-in Spray.
> 
> Dang, that is really a good idea!!!



I think I like the pre-poo idea better. Off to whip somethin' up...


----------



## sareca (Jun 16, 2007)

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> *whips out credit card*
> 
> I hold everyone in this thread responsible for my excessive pj-ism.
> I'll get you for this!!!



LOL...


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 16, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Sorry brownie, I didn't see this one...I do about 1 capful for every 16oz.




  I use WAY more.   I pour a lot in.

But, my hair NEEDS protein.  Some that try to limit the use of ti may not want to use as much as I use.

I have a 10 oz tub that I whip mine up in.  I fill it with conditioner and stir that up alone to make it lighter (in search of a better word).  then I put about 3 oz of protein in there - Half animal or marine collagen and half wheat or soy protein. (I am a PJ - I have all 4  )

Consistently, my hair is VERY elastic and I can take a wet shedded strand and STREEETCHH it out nicely.  

Interestingly, I notice that my hair does not dry out like when I use Aphogee (the hardcore one) and similar products.  I don't even have to do a moisturizing deep condition if I don't have time.  I still use a moisturizing deep conditioner, but not always under the dryer.


----------



## sareca (Jun 16, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I use WAY more.   I pour a lot in.
> 
> But, my hair NEEDS protein.  Some that try to limit the use of ti may not want to use as much as I use.
> 
> ...



Whoa that is a lot!  I'll try that in my pre-poo. Do you find your hair resists humidity and holds curls better?

I rarely do hardcore protein anymore and when I do it's out of habit. My hair just doesn't need it.  

ETA: I'm interested in trying the collagen. It would probably work well in my cocoa butter and healing concoctions.


----------



## sareca (Jun 16, 2007)

Oooo, I just read the description. I gotta have this for my facial toner!  

*For use in shampoos, conditioners, hair treatments, leave-ins, styling products, bodywashes, body lotions, body treatments, cleansers, toners, facial moisturizers, face treatments, makeup foundation, mascara, lipsticks, color cosmetics.*

And it's something else I can add to my mascara!


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 16, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Whoa that is a lot!  I'll try that in my pre-poo. *Do you find your hair resists humidity and holds curls better?*
> 
> I rarely do hardcore protein anymore and when I do it's out of habit. My hair just doesn't need it.
> 
> ETA: I'm interested in trying the collagen. It would probably work well in my cocoa butter and healing concoctions.



Yes.  Something I am doing is making me over-moisturize.  It started after I started using Fermodyl 619 AND Sidr Tree Butter Balm on my wet hair at the same time as leave-ins.

I love the moisture level in my hair, but after weeks of that I can tell that my hair is too soft and mushy.  I could stop the Fermodyl, but I don't want to.  Soooo, the only other option is to increase the protein (or do more henna treatment), which I used to only do once every other month or so. 

When I have to much moisture, my curls fall like crazy.  Even a little bit of humidity makes my style fall quickly.  But when I do a protein treatment, I notice that my hair curls better and my styles last longer.

I wish that I could find a leave in that gives me the same moisture level as the products I am using now without going overboard (may I am just heavy handed.  )


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Sareca! 

First off, I just wanted to say that your hair is absolutely gorgeous! It looks fantastic, shiny, thick and healthy.

I also wanted to thank you very much for the SAA thread. Yes, my lashes are finally brushing up against my sunglasses! 

* Anyway, I wanted to know where you purchased your oat and wheat protein. Will you let me know when you get a chance? Are these expensive? What kind of protein are they? Do they make your hair soft or hard? I'm beginning to believe that I can't use harsh proteins.*

Sadly I had to sell my Mega-Tek and Advocado Mist, both of which made my hair hard as a rock and mat together. 

Thanks so much in advance, and take care.

You are working well towards your goal of APL!!! Congrats! 

SP

P.S. I attempted to send this to you via PM but your mailbox is full. You have to clean it out...


----------



## sareca (Jun 16, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> Hi Sareca!
> 
> First off, I just wanted to say that your hair is absolutely gorgeous! It looks fantastic, shiny, thick and healthy.


Thanks   Lord knows I'm tryin' 



			
				Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> I also wanted to thank you very much for the SAA thread. Yes, my lashes are finally brushing up against my sunglasses!


 I love that part. Now my lashes are starting to look long even without mascara.   I'm glad it worked for you, but you gotta thank Cayenne for the thread. She started it.  



			
				Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> * Anyway, I wanted to know where you purchased your oat and wheat protein. Will you let me know when you get a chance? Are these expensive? What kind of protein are they? Do they make your hair soft or hard? I'm beginning to believe that I can't use harsh proteins.
> *


Wheat and oat are definitely soft light proteins. My hair tolerates hard proteins, but it loves the light ones. They should not make your hair hard. Start with 1-2%. 

Wheat protein 1oz for $6.00; Oat protein 1oz for $6.00 ; Hair that stretches like a rubberband... priceless.  tee-hee 

I think this is the one HoneyDew buys from here. It's 2oz for the same price as my 1oz 

Here's the description for wheat protein, but oat protein's description is pretty much the same, except it also has the ability to lock in 50% more moisture.

Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein repairs damaged hair through covalent bonding. For hair care systems, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein builds body, reduces porosity, and improves shine, luster and smoothness. It is also gold to brown in color and has a strong odor, and has many applications in skin care systems.--http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product_p/hywhp.htm



			
				Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> Sadly I had to sell my Mega-Tek and Advocado Mist, both of which made my hair hard as a rock and mat together.


  Wow, I'm sorry to hear that.  My hair loves that stuff. As a matter of fact that's the only leave-in I use now. 



			
				Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> Thanks so much in advance, and take care.
> You are working well towards your goal of APL!!! Congrats!
> SP
> P.S. I attempted to send this to you via PM but your mailbox is full. You have to clean it out...



Thanks, will do.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jun 16, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> You know what? I hadn't tried it as a pre-poo. I was thinking about making a leave-in spray. Something with all three, a little oil, and a lot of water.


 
OOOoo, I'm doing this now!

I had the wheat sitting around so I added it to my SAA spray.

It reduced my shedding quite a bit.

Maybe if I add the oat it'll stop it all together!!

****where's my credit card?!?!?!****

Anyway, 

@Sareca-

Your hair is BLINGIN', Gurrl!

The shine is FAB-OO-LUS!!!

Is this due to the Eqyss stuff?

Oh, & I STILL can't get into your Fotki thingy!!!


----------



## newflowers (Jun 17, 2007)

Sareca, 

Did you ever get the silk peptides from FNWL? How are you using it?

My youngest is going to Argentina and I want to make her a leave in spray for her hair or a concoction to add to her conditioner.

I have the silk peptides, cottonseed protein, silk amino acids, hydrolyzed wheat protein,marine collagen, and the panthenol. A little overboard, but I figured I could experiment on myself and my girls. I also have hibiscus extract and orchid complex.

She has 3b and has recovered from hairspray and heat because i threw away all of the bad stuff.

Anyway - suggestions for blends would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 17, 2007)

Bravo to Cayenne for starting this thread! :kis:

Thank you so much to Sareca for her wealth of knowledge on various issues re: moisturizers and tips for using SAA. 

Good luck to all of you ladies who are working on health and overall health goals.


----------



## sareca (Jun 22, 2007)

newflowers said:
			
		

> Sareca,
> 
> Did you ever get the silk peptides from FNWL? How are you using it?
> 
> ...


I've been to Buenos Aires. It's a beautiful city.  If your daughter doesn't speak spanish tell her to be careful what she orders in restaurants. We got a plate of warm animal intestines stuffed w/ liver (we think).  

I use the silk peptides in my bath mix. I tried it in one of my hair concoctions and it was too grainy. I probably just added too much.

Your protein mix sounds good but I wouldn't use it straight. I'd use it as a protein concentrate and mix some with a regular conditioner. I'm talking a tablespoon of conditioner and a few drops of your protein mix and a little water. 

You can either make something that is intended for leave-in application or  rinse off application. How much protein you add determines its application.  I prefer leave-in applications which have a very low amount of protein. Honeydew a lot of protein in her mixes.  I'm still using around 2% or less. You gonna have to experiment with that one.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jun 22, 2007)

Serenity

How long did it take for your eyelashes to start growing?  Did you apply once a day?


----------



## sareca (Jun 27, 2007)

They're a little longer, but much thicker.  We know how that goes...

ETA: this is month number 3.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 27, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:
			
		

> Serenity
> 
> How long did it take for your eyelashes to start growing?  Did you apply once a day?



I think I started noticing after a month or so. Try it. You'll love it, but your glasses will get in the way!  

_[Thanks so much, Sareca!]_


----------



## sareca (Jun 30, 2007)

AKA-Tude said:
			
		

> OOOoo, I'm doing this now!
> 
> I had the wheat sitting around so I added it to my SAA spray.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I think the shine is from henna and indigo. Even when my hair is dry as a bone is still has a sheen.  

Have you tried  my fotki recently.  I've contacted them about the password not working for some people. Sometimes I can't get into other people's fotki either. I assumed the passwd in their profile was wrong. Maybe it wasn't.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jul 1, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I think the shine is from henna and indigo. Even when my hair is dry as a bone is still has a sheen.
> 
> *Have you tried my fotki recently*. I've contacted them about the password not working for some people. Sometimes I can't get into other people's fotki either. I assumed the passwd in their profile was wrong. Maybe it wasn't.


 
Yes, I did finally get to take a peek!!


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Jul 1, 2007)

This product sounds so good, esp. for me and my tangly hair. Plus I could use a bit more moisture. Gah, now I must decide between this and the Amla oil. I've been so good keeping my PJism in check.


----------



## Kimberly (Jul 1, 2007)

Has anyone ever picked this up locally.  I just want to try it and the one ounce bottle is 3.85 on lotioncrafters which is cool but the shipping for that one ounce is 5.60...erplexed Shipping prices are one of the reasons why I like to buy as much stuff locally as I can.  Any help would be great.  A PM or something, please?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 8, 2007)

Kimberly said:


> Has anyone ever picked this up locally.  I just want to try it and the one ounce bottle is 3.85 on lotioncrafters which is cool but the shipping for that one ounce is 5.60...erplexed Shipping prices are one of the reasons why I like to buy as much stuff locally as I can.  Any help would be great.  A PM or something, please?



Bumping this thang up!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 9, 2007)

SleekandBouncy said:


> This product sounds so good, esp. for me and my tangly hair. Plus I could use a bit more moisture. *Gah, now I must decide between this and the Amla oil. I've been so good keeping my PJism in check.*



Hey, don't think of it as PJism. This is not really a product, rather it's something that you can add to your products. Consider it an enhancer.


----------



## cici22 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 20, 2007)

bumping.............


----------



## Sly (Nov 26, 2007)

My order is on its way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
(i refuse to be a product junkie , i refuse to be a product junkie, i refuse to be a product junkie)

can't WAIT until it arrives


----------



## Peaches75 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sly said:


> My order is on its way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (i refuse to be a product junkie , i refuse to be a product junkie, i refuse to be a product junkie)
> 
> can't WAIT until it arrives


Mine too!! I need help, I am a pj.


----------



## LadyZ (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, you ladies have sold me on this product... I just placed an order... I also ordered the Honeyquat for moisture too...

I can't wait to get this...


----------



## Sly (Nov 27, 2007)

www.lotioncrafters.com offers us a discount. Saw the thread AFTER  I placed my order. 

Hopefully, it will help someone else. Check the hair forum.


----------



## LadyZ (Nov 29, 2007)

Just bumping


----------



## bee (Nov 29, 2007)

How do you get the discount?


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 29, 2007)

Sly said:


> www.lotioncrafters.com offers us a discount. Saw the thread AFTER  I placed my order.
> 
> Hopefully, it will help someone else. Check the hair forum.


 
I forgot to even look in that thread before placing my order with them.    I will certainly remember for my next order.


----------



## Sly (Nov 29, 2007)

wannabelong said:


> I forgot to even look in that thread before placing my order with them.  I will certainly remember for my next order.


 
Me too. I know from now on.


----------



## sareca (Nov 29, 2007)

bee said:


> How do you get the discount?



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=133925


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 29, 2007)

I've really been experimenting with my SAA and the results are good. As stated before I tried it with my cheapie conditioners with castor oils and got some nice results. I've added some to my clear mascara and although I don't see growth, I notice that I'm not losing 6-7 lashes a day like I used to. I'm happy about that, I'm not even consistent with it, I just do it whenever I remember.  I've tried something daring...I added the SAA to my shampoo...Yes, I added some to my Elasta shampoo (not my expensive Poos) as an experiment. I've been having some serious shedding issues as I always do this time of the year. I added a capful to the shampoo and when I washed my hair, I swear it felt silkier and stronger. Maybe it was a fluke, I'll try again and see how it works. My hair also seems to be shedding less...who knows?


----------



## LadyZ (Dec 15, 2007)

bumping...


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 15, 2007)

how much r yall adding to ur condish???


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 15, 2007)

Tenny said:


> ^^^ I added two capfuls to my Garnier Fructis Length & Strength conditoner twin.
> 
> Lot less shedding when I cowash


thanks twin did u see my offer in queeny's thread about the pantene mask?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 15, 2007)

sareca said:


> You must have been reading my mind! I was just going to post a rave about using SAA straight out of the bottle.
> 
> My hair doesn't like to be super clean and I've been using henna and poo'g alot and it had started breaking BAD. Anyway, *I used SAA straight out of bottle on my ends and let it dry*. It was like magic. I don't know why it took me this long to try it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sareca (Dec 15, 2007)

StellaB said:


> sareca said:
> 
> 
> > You must have been reading my mind! I was just going to post a rave about using SAA straight out of the bottle.
> ...



The last time I did it I put it in (esp the ends), put on a plastic cap on, and sat under the dryer for 20 minutes then rinsed. It was awesome.  I haven't done it in ages. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Sui Topi (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh wow I just got this in the mail yesterday and I have been adding it to my lashes. I was wondering about the effects on hair. A question though, is there any formula to use when this product is in a powder form? Like...how much water to how much powder or does it not matter?


----------



## LadyZ (Dec 16, 2007)

I love this thread...
I added some to my conditioner, and my hair instantly detangled....
SAA, is a keeper


----------



## sareca (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't forget to add some silk to your favorite body lotions, facial moisturizers, mascara, and shower gels.  I doctor every that goes on my body with saa, oat, wheat, and oils.


----------



## senimoni (Dec 16, 2007)

Oat and wheat proteins are good for the skin??


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 16, 2007)

senimoni said:


> Oat and wheat proteins are good for the skin??



Yep...the help reinforce the natural ceramide layer to help skin hold and accept more moisture.


----------



## LadyZ (Dec 16, 2007)

sareca said:


> Don't forget to add some silk to your favorite body lotions, facial moisturizers, mascara, and shower gels. I doctor every that goes on my body with saa, oat, wheat, and oils.


=====

My next  order will include theses for sure.....


----------



## Radianthealth (Jan 12, 2008)

I finally got mine,

I added some to my Neutrogena Lash tint and to my moisturizer.  I am conditioning with some right now too


----------



## Twisties (Jan 12, 2008)

Would this SAA work for a child or too strong?


----------



## LadyZ (Jan 12, 2008)

I would like to hear more up dates on using this SAA...

Thanks


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 18, 2008)

Very interesting - this might have me using mascara on a regular....


----------



## justcurious (Jan 18, 2008)

My bottle is in the cabinet waiting on me to take my braids out and relax my hair.


----------



## Averoigne (Jan 19, 2008)

I LOVE Silk Amino Acids.  I have been faithfully using products that contain them, like Elasta QP Intense.  I will definitely be purchasing a bottle to add to my products; the difference that they make in my hair is unrefutable.

I think I will try adding SAA to my facial moisturizers as well.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 19, 2008)

Averoigne said:


> I LOVE Silk Amino Acids. I have been faithfully using products that contain them, like *Elasta QP Intense*. I will definitely be purchasing a bottle to add to my products; the difference that they make in my hair is unrefutable.
> 
> I think I will try adding SAA to my facial moisturizers as well.


 
WHAT???? Oh, see, now I'm really going to have to try them, as that is my MAIN Number #1 favorite conditioner..... 

*fingers twitch as she reaches for some plastic*


----------



## Puddles (Jan 19, 2008)

[size=+0] Well I guess I'm gonna get some of this too.[/size]


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 19, 2008)

I still use my SAA though not as much as I used to cause I'm trying to save it.  I've been using conditioners with SAA, I just discovered ORS Mayonaisse has it and so does Silk Elements Mayonaisse. I'm using the Silk Elements this weekend and I hope that it's good.


----------



## LadyZ (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it possible to use SAA too much? Especially in hair products...


----------



## cocochanty (Jan 20, 2008)

I live in MD. Is there anyway that I can buy this at the store to avoid shipping costs.


----------



## simpleDIVA (Jan 20, 2008)

I had been adding olive and castor oil to my conditioners which I love. I recently purchased BioInfusion silk protien, will it give me the same results if I used the silk protein that I already have or should I but the SAA instead??


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jan 20, 2008)

I gotta order this stuff,sounds amazing,just dont want to pay outrageous shipping costs,any alternatives?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for this thread. I'm subscribing to it


----------



## Averoigne (Jan 24, 2008)

My SAA came in the mail today, courtesy of Lotioncrafters.  I am going to add it to my conditioners and face creams.  I haven't been so excited about a single product in a very long time.


----------



## NYCQT16 (Jan 24, 2008)

I need to jump on this!!


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 24, 2008)

Got mine in the mail today!!  Now how much do I put in my lotions and conditioners?  I will put a few drops in my mascara also.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jan 24, 2008)

SplashAtl said:


> Got mine in the mail today!! Now how much do I put in my lotions and conditioners? I will put a few drops in my mascara also.


 
This is what I need to know also. I've had my SSA for a few months now and I really wanna use this.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 24, 2008)

I also got mine in the mail today. Yay! 

I added a dropperful to most of my hair products (I don't use very many) and then reached for my mascara. I actually bought a new mascara specifically for the purpose of adding SAA to it. I put in a couple of drops, then a few more, and then a couple more. Needless to say, I put in WAY too much SAA, it started spilling out of the tube when I pushed the brush back in, lol!!! I'll test out the mascara tomorrow, hopefully it's not too liquidy now 

Oh, I did a deep condition and rollerset tonight using my new SAA enhanced products + castor oil to seal the ends before rolling. My hair usually looks kind of dry afterward but this time it came out silky (no pun intended) and shiny!


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jan 25, 2008)

Will using a light protien treatment 1x a week still be neccessary if I add SSA to my shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## Harmony0221 (Jan 30, 2008)

I ordered my SAA last week and put a few drops in my mascara... 
I bought mines from Lotioncrafter and pure Shea Butter which I used to do my twist   
I will be adding it to my condish and deep condish when I get home and see how that works out..


----------



## Isis (Jan 31, 2008)

I had to wait a few weeks before I was sure about my SAA results. I also did a lot more research on SAA, mainly the moisturizing benefits, besides the obvious protein benefits. I realize I was wrong in one of my previous SAA posts when I stated this was mailnly protein, not a moisturizer. It's both.

I'm in my 20th week post relaxer and hardly any shedding at all my wash days! Usually, there's a certain point when stretching when I know because of the increased shedding that it's TIME.  However, that time looks like it isn't going to happen for a while, maybe never! Since using SAA, I have a lot of new growth that I now comb through with ease when detangling under the shower and when combing my leave-in through. And there are hardly any hairs!!  This is perfect for anyone transitioning to natural. 

I have not yet put SAA in my containers of shampoo or conditioner. After washing my hair I put some conditioner (I'm back to Humectress for this experiment since Humectin has quinoa protein) in my hand and using an eye-dropper, I add about 6 or 8 drops into my palm. I then mix it up in my palm and apply this mixture to my hair. I use a little more conditioner than some of you ladies so I'll do it again for the other side of my hair, working it all in my hair and ends before putting my plastic cap on. I deep condition for 30-45 minutes (no dryer).

When I rinse, I notice it's different with the new growth. My new growth separates easily under the shower when I part it to rinse the conditioner off. The new growth feels looser.

I then do exactly the same thing with my leave-in conditioner, using the eye dropper for 6-8 drops per generous dollop of leave-in. Now, since starting this experiment, I decided to use a leave-in with no protein in it at all, just in case. I have used Biolage Leave-in Hair Tonic for a long time in the past and this is what I use. It's a spray but I just take the cap off and pour some in my palm, then add my drops of SAA. 

My comb just glides through so easily and again, hardly any hairs at all in my comb, when there should be after so many weeks post! I'm talking about a total of 5 hairs, 6 maybe. I don't comb in between wash days so I assume the normal shed hairs went down the drain...:scratchch

Also, I have not been doing my usual protein treatments at all. No henna either. I wanted to test the SAA alone as the main protein source and so far, so good! Thank you Cayenne0622 for starting this SAA thread and thank you again Sareca for starting the SAA movement! 

BTW, I did put drops in my mascara container and my eyelashes are so long and thick now--does anyone know if there a terminal length for eyelashes?


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Isis for posting your progress and results with SAA. I think I'll try to use mines the way you use yours and see what the outcome will be for my hair.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 31, 2008)

LadyZ said:


> Well, you ladies have sold me on this product... I just placed an order... I also ordered the Honeyquat for moisture too...
> 
> I can't wait to get this...


 
Oh nooooo! I just placed an order to replenish my saa stash,and i forgot to get some more honeyquat!!Awww man! I do not want to pay extra shipping for another order...guess i'll have to wait...bummer


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just ordered some, I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Britt (Jan 31, 2008)

_I place dan order for SAA, honeyquat and wheat protein from Lotioncrafters. I recieved it yesterday and I would like to add some of these ingredients to a bottle of Eluence MB. I have no idea how much to add to about a 16oz bottle of conditioner. I'm thinking of just pouring some of each into the bottle but only pouring a very small amount of wheat protein b/c I essentially want the conditioner to be more moisturizing. _
_I'll guess play around with the mixture and if I like it._


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 31, 2008)

After reading through this whole thread...I'm sold!!! I feel like I'm missing out on a gold-mine...LOL. I just made a purchase on lotioncrafter (SAA and Honeyqat). Thanks for sharing ladies! 

Once I use it I'll make sure to post my results.


----------



## shelly25 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like this is one more thing I need to try lol


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 31, 2008)

Britt said:


> _I place dan order for SAA, honeyquat and wheat protein from Lotioncrafters. I recieved it yesterday and I would like to add some of these ingredients to a bottle of Eluence MB. I have no idea how much to add to about a 16oz bottle of conditioner. I'm thinking of just pouring some of each into the bottle but only pouring a very small amount of wheat protein b/c I essentially want the conditioner to be more moisturizing. _
> _I'll guess play around with the mixture and if I like it._



You should just add some to your conditioner as you use it. That would probably better.


----------



## misbehavn23 (Feb 1, 2008)

I just ordered the SAA & Honeyquat. I am such a PJ! 

-Mis


----------



## Evalina1 (Feb 1, 2008)

what is Honeysqat and do Sally sale Silk Amino Acids?


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 1, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> what is Honeysqat and do Sally sale Silk Amino Acids?


 
Honeyquat is a humectant - similar to glycerin, but better. Sallys most likely sells products with SAA in them, but I don't think they sell the pure stuff.


----------



## Evalina1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh Ok Thank You


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh my.....

I just placed my first order of:

*SAA* -4oz
*Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein* - 2oz
*Hydrolyzed Oats* - 1oz
*Honeyquat* - 4.5oz

I used my discount code grin My shipping was only $9 (not bad)

and I can't wait until it arrives.....

I blame ALL YA'LL FOR MAKING ME BUY, BUY, BUY!!

I will come into this thread after I get my stuff.  Sareca, did I get enough?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bumping.....


----------



## starfish79 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Bumping.....



Girrrl you gonna set the pj's wallets on fiyah!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 1, 2008)

I've still managed to resist buying. It's all in my shopping cart though. 

And I DID just get paid.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 1, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> I've still managed to resist buying. It's all in my shopping cart though.
> 
> And I DID just get paid.


Get it! 
Get it!
Get it NOW!!!!
LOL!!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 1, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Get it!
> Get it!
> Get it NOW!!!!
> LOL!!!!


 
See. You ain't even right.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 1, 2008)

starfish79 said:


> Girrrl you gonna set the pj's wallets on fiyah!!!


 
I know, right!  Well, at least I won't be alone!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 1, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> I've still managed to resist buying. It's all in my shopping cart though.
> 
> And I DID just get paid.


 
Girl, you know you just need to go ahead on and get it....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 1, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> See. You ain't even right.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, you know you just need to go ahead on and get it....


 
 

See, ya'll had broken me down too, I just reached over to my pocketbook, dug around.....oh, damn, I left my wallet in the car.   And it's FAR too damn cold to be strolling out there right now.  

*sigh* Guess I'll have to wait til tonight.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 1, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> See, ya'll had broken me down too, I just reached over to my pocketbook, dug around.....oh, damn, I left my wallet in the car.  And it's FAR too damn cold to be strolling out there right now.
> 
> *sigh* Guess I'll have to wait til tonight.


 
Tonight is better than not at all....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 2, 2008)

bumping..........


----------



## DSP (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> bumping..........



You naughty girl!


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 2, 2008)

just_DSP said:


> You naughty girl!


 
  

Now see, why didn't anyone mention they took paypal??!?! Shooooot. I know that password by heart...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 4, 2008)

just_DSP said:


> You naughty girl!


 
I'mma good girl....., just sharing the love


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 4, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Now see, why didn't anyone mention they took paypal??!?! Shooooot. I know that password by heart...


 
Yes, they do.....


----------



## neonbright (Feb 4, 2008)

You girl had me buy SAA  and Honeyquat also, I couldn't help it.  My question how do you use the SAA and Honeyquat in your conditioner and liquid leave in?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 4, 2008)

neonbright said:


> You girl had me buy SAA and Honeyquat also, I couldn't help it. My question how do you use the SAA and Honeyquat in your conditioner and liquid leave in?


 
If you are talking about me....I haven't gotten my order yet, but...if you want to know, start reading from page 1 in this thread....that's what caused me to finally place my order.....


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 4, 2008)

How does using Silk Amino Acids (pure from Lotioncrafters) defer from using CHI? 

I want to purchase and start prepping my hair before my relaxer (end of month) and want to know the difference between the two...is one better than the other?

Thanks, Ladies


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a difference?  I ordered SAA and if it's just as good to add this to your hair as CHI then I won't buy something extra 



It~Can~Grow said:


> How does using Silk Amino Acids (pure from Lotioncrafters) defer from using CHI?
> 
> I want to purchase and start prepping my hair before my relaxer (end of month) and want to know the difference between the two...is one better than the other?
> 
> Thanks, Ladies


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 5, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> Now see, why didn't anyone mention they took paypal??!?! Shooooot. I know that password by heart...


 
Did you get it?


----------



## Jenaee (Feb 5, 2008)

The pj in me came out and I purchased both the SAA and the Honeyquat.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 5, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Did you get it?


 
 

I got SAA, Honeyquat, some lactic acid, some citric acid AND some shealoe butter - they are MUCH cheaper than FNWL!  I got my shipping notice yesterday.....   Can't WAIT for it to get here....


----------



## lunabelle (Feb 5, 2008)

I just ordered the silk amino acids, hydro. wheat protein, and acai oil. I can't wait.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 6, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> How does using Silk Amino Acids (pure from Lotioncrafters) defer from using CHI?
> 
> I want to purchase and start prepping my hair before my relaxer (end of month) and want to know the difference between the two...is one better than the other?
> 
> Thanks, Ladies



There are more ways to use SAA in its pure form.  I know for me I plan to add it to my conditioners, leave-ins, moisturizers, mascara and anything else I can come up with.  

My hair is natural so I don't know about using SAA or Chi before a relaxer, so hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty (Feb 6, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> I got SAA, Honeyquat, some lactic acid, some citric acid AND some shealoe butter - they are MUCH cheaper than FNWL!  I got my shipping notice yesterday.....   Can't WAIT for it to get here....


Lactic acid?  What are you going to use that for, please do tell!!!


----------



## Britt (Feb 6, 2008)

_I bought a 2 oz. bottle of SAA and a 4oz bottle of Honeyquat.. I added a about 1 ounce of each to 10 oz of Kenra and 10oz of Elucence, and I really liked it. I was skeptical at first and honestly wasn't expecting to see any change, but when I conditioned with both conditioners it's like the extra ingredients did up the conditoning factor. My hair felt smoother and more moisturized.. and def. not like that 'silicon' smooth. More like a strong, silkyish smooth. I almost feel like I have created 2 new deep conditioners _

_Oh, I added a little bit of wheat protien to the Elucence mb not the Kenra._


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 7, 2008)

miss_cherokee said:


> Lactic acid? What are you going to use that for, please do tell!!!


 
That's for an experiment in hair straightening - don't know if you've seen the Yogurt Thread for naturals but there was a kind of conclusion that it might be the lactic acid in the yogurt and/or buttermilk and/or coconut milk + lime mixture that is actually causing the straightening.....so I'm going to try out the real thing on shed hair, and see what happens.  

I need to get some pH strips and do a LOT more reading first, though....


----------



## VioletWylde (Feb 7, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> That's for an experiment in hair straightening - don't know if you've seen the Yogurt Thread for naturals but there was a kind of conclusion that it might be the lactic acid in the yogurt and/or buttermilk and/or coconut milk + lime mixture that is actually causing the straightening.....so I'm going to try out the real thing on shed hair, and see what happens.
> 
> I need to get some pH strips and do a LOT more reading first, though....


 
I don't meant to hijack...but real quick!

I tried the yogurt (+ SAA) straightening on mine. Actually, I think you were the last person to post in that thread after I put up a picture of my results. Honestly, my hands have never gone through my hair -MY NEW GROWTH- with such ease without chemicals and heat. My hair really liked it, I think it may be a keeper for me. 

I know that some ladies were concerned about the strength of purchased lactic acid. How do you plan to dilute yours (if you're going to)? When you get your research done and decide on your formula, let us know the results!

I plan on doing yogurt again this weekend. I want to see how that plus banding will treat my hair. At any rate, I'm seeing less of it on the floor, so I'm happy!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I'm going to break down and order some too.  Q


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 7, 2008)

VioletWylde said:


> I don't meant to hijack...but real quick!
> 
> I tried the yogurt (+ SAA) straightening on mine. Actually, I think you were the last person to post in that thread after I put up a picture of my results. Honestly, my hands have never gone through my hair -MY NEW GROWTH- with such ease without chemicals and heat. My hair really liked it, I think it may be a keeper for me.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not sure, honestly - it HAS to be diluted - it would be pure insanity to attempt to use it straight from the bottle *shudder* but I'm not sure how/with what - thus, the more reading/research needed.  I figured since I was spending a grip at LC anyhow, I might as well scoop some up..


----------



## Averoigne (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been adding SAA to my Nature's Gate Herbal conditioner.  I slather it into my hair, seal the entire length with coconut oil and add a bit of Royal Crown or Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil hairdressing to the very ends.  Then I put on a plastic processing cap, a satin cap on top of it, and sleep.  In the morning I rinse it out directly under the shower nozzle and detangle (as if I had any tangles...lol) with my Jilbere shower comb.  It has left my hair so silky that I haven't even bothered with the co-wash step.  I am blown away by how soft and silky it is.


----------



## malibu4590 (Feb 8, 2008)

I just got my order of SAAs and Shealoe from lotioncrafter a few days ago and plan on making a leave-in of sorts with those ingredients and a couple of drops of jasmine or lavender EO for fragrance. I hope it comes out well.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 8, 2008)

It came yesterday!!! I fondled all the bottles, and tried the shealoe butter (fabbbulous. That stuff SO rocks!). I forgot to open and smell the SAA though - DH was cutting up....


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 8, 2008)

Can you buy SAA in-person anywhere?

I'm so tried of ordering hair stuff on-line.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 8, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Can you buy SAA in-person anywhere?
> 
> I'm so tried of ordering hair stuff on-line.


 
Hrm. Maybe a soapmakers shop? If you have one of those in your area - or a place that sells soapmaking supplies? 

I don't think you often have brick & mortar places like that though....and I'm not sure who else would sell the pure stuff to the public in small amounts, ya know?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 8, 2008)

...I just got mine in the mail today!!!!

Oooohhhh...I'm so happy, I can't wait to get home

I'm going to try it with the yogurt and see what happens.  I think I'll add some coconut milk to it as well and some honey (gosh, I'm getting hungry...)

I will give feedback...yes I will!


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 8, 2008)

I already order this stuff and now I have to go back and get the wheat germ and oat protein.  I dont' even know where to keep all this stuff I have order since joining.  Good grief.  I been trying to finish everything up.  Its hard. But I am so looking forward to silky hair and long eyelashes. Can't wait for that. I off to get some clear mascara today.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 8, 2008)

Trudy said:


> I already order this stuff and now I have to go back and get the wheat germ and oat protein. I dont' even know where to keep all this stuff I have order since joining. Good grief. I been trying to finish everything up. Its hard. But I am so looking forward to silky hair and long eyelashes. Can't wait for that. I off to get some clear mascara today.


 
Girl...you know you right....

I'm off to get my clear mascara today too and some mascara brushes


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 11, 2008)

bumping to suscribe


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 11, 2008)

I STILL have not gotten my clear mascara!! I was just looking at my eyelashes today, thinking about how much more banging they could be. *sigh* 

I might swing by Walgreens tonight.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 26, 2008)

Ya'll make me sooo sick!!! *sucks teeth*

Now I have to go get some SAA now......

Dayum Dayum DAYUM JAMES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 26, 2008)

It's the curse of the PJ!! 

I finally picked up some clear mascara, mixed in about four capfuls of SAA,  and I've been using it for about  - oh - four days or so.  

So far, I don't see any real difference - but we shall see in a month what they look like....


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> It's the curse of the PJ!!
> 
> I finally picked up some clear mascara, mixed in about four capfuls of SAA,  and I've been using it for about  - oh - four days or so.
> 
> So far, I don't see any real difference - but we shall see in a month what they look like....


I cant believe I'm gonna ask you this  but where did you get your clear mascara from?


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 26, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> I cant believe I'm gonna ask you this  but where did you get your clear mascara from?



 Girl, the GROCERY STORE. I was moving fast, didn't feel like making a second stop, and checked out the cosmetics aisle. It's CoverGirl, if that helps any. 

 I can't help but to get my beauty stuff from the grocery store!!!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Girl, the GROCERY STORE. I was moving fast, didn't feel like making a second stop, and checked out the cosmetics aisle. It's CoverGirl, if that helps any.
> 
> I can't help but to get my beauty stuff from the grocery store!!!


Thanks a lot, girl!
I havent worn any make up in YEARS so I'm kinda out of the loop. I didnt even know they had clear mascara!


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 27, 2008)

I got a quick question: has anybody ever added SAA to Chi Silk Infusion?  Or would that e overkill?


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 27, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> I got a quick question: has anybody ever added SAA to Chi Silk Infusion?  Or would that e overkill?



I have been using SAA for a while now, thanks in part to this thread. I add it to any and every. Even things that already have some form of silk. Try mixing a little SAA with some of your CHI before you apply and see how it works. I think you might like it .


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok you ladies got me again!! I thought I wasn't a PJ but who am I foolin' 

I plan to purchase some SAA and MAYBE (*yeah right*) some wheat & oat protein and some honeyquat from lotioncrafters....

*Does the SAA and other proteins come in dropper bottles or do you have to buy a separate dropper?* From the site it looks like it comes in a regular bottle and since we only need to add a few drops of it at a time, I need to know if I should purchase some dropper bottles....

*Has anyone created their own sort of mascara using SAA and castor oil or something?* (that might be too thick but I am still curious)


----------



## HotRibena (Apr 1, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> Ok you ladies got me again!! I thought I wasn't a PJ but who am I foolin'
> 
> I plan to purchase some SAA and MAYBE (*yeah right*) some wheat & oat protein and some honeyquat from lotioncrafters....
> 
> ...


 
The SAA from lotioncrafter did not come in a dropper bottle.
I put a few drops of SAA in my clear mascara.


----------



## MissRissa (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah I'm bumping for an answer to a SAA and castor oil concoction because as soon as I got the SAA i addded it to my lashline with a q-tip.  It seems like it made my lash line dry out and get itchy.  When I used it before bed it seemed to make them a little hard (i mean it is protein right).  

I only wear mascara maybe twice a week so I wanted a way to apply the SAA to my eyelashes everyday but alone doesnt seem to be working.  

What are other people doing?  are they mixing it with something besides mascara?


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 2, 2008)

I added the SAA directly into a bottle of _*clear*_ mascara. I'm NOT a makeup wearer, at all, so that seemed like a good compromise - no one but me can tell that it's on, and it only takes a second or two to do it in the morning. 

I haven't started using the castor oil on my lashes yet - I wanted to try the SAA alone for a month before I added the castor oil. I planned on applying that at night, and then the mascara in the morning.


----------



## MissRissa (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks kiya, anybody else?  im not very fond of mascara which is why i only use it for nights out.  its just the way it feels on my eyelashes, kinda irritates me.


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 2, 2008)

HotRibena said:


> The SAA from lotioncrafter did not come in a dropper bottle.
> I put a few drops of SAA in my clear mascara.


 
Thanks *HotRibena*... so I need to buy some dropper bottles then....



JustKiya said:


> I added the SAA directly into a bottle of _*clear*_ mascara. I'm NOT a makeup wearer, at all, so that seemed like a good compromise - no one but me can tell that it's on, and it only takes a second or two to do it in the morning.
> 
> I haven't started using the castor oil on my lashes yet - I wanted to try the SAA alone for a month before I added the castor oil. I planned on applying that at night, and then the mascara in the morning.


 
Thanks *JustKiya*....I plan to purchase some black mascara for sensitive eyes and then add some SAA to that...I am also thinking of putting some oils like Castor, and lighter oils + some SAA in an empty mascara bottle for days that I don't want to wear mascara at all...

*do you think that is a good idea?*

*Has anyone put castor oil or other oils + SAA on their lashes w/ a mascara wand for better application?*


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 2, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> Thanks *JustKiya*....I plan to purchase some black mascara for sensitive eyes and then add some SAA to that...I am also thinking of putting some oils like Castor, and lighter oils in an empty mascara bottle + some SAA for days that I don't want to wear mascara at all...
> 
> *do you think that is a good idea?*
> 
> *Has anyone put castor oil or other oils + SAA on their lashes w/ a mascara wand for better application?*



I KNOW that some ladies got empty mascara containers - I assume to do the castor oil & SAA with - but I don't know where they got them from....


----------



## cocochanty (Apr 2, 2008)

Well when it comes to preventing relaxer damage it works!. But unfortunately I'm heavy handed and I put some on my new growth and the relaxer didnt take. So just make sure that you put it on PREVIOUSLY RELAXED hair.erplexed


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 2, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I KNOW that some ladies got empty mascara containers - I assume to do the castor oil & SAA with - but I don't know where they got them from....


 

*JustKiya*....it took me a while to find empty mascara bottles online but I did..I ordered from here: http://www.diycosmetics.com/catalog/Eyeliner_and_Mascara-70-1.html

I ordered the Clear Base Mascara base/wand sothat I can see how much of each ingredient I am putting in it .....Hopefully someone will provide a recipe...I am thinking of adding castor oil & one of my light oils for spreadability + SAA......


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 2, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> *JustKiya*....it took me a while to find empty mascara bottles online but I did..I ordered from here: http://www.diycosmetics.com/catalog/Eyeliner_and_Mascara-70-1.html
> 
> I ordered the Clear Base Mascara base/wand sothat I can see how much of each ingredient I am putting in it .....Hopefully someone will provide a recipe...I am thinking of adding castor oil & one of my light oils for spreadability + SAA......



My only concern/fear/minor freakout about doing something like that is the potential for infection. The 'homemade' mixture won't have any preservatives in it, and you'll be reusing that same wand over and over and over and over again - introducing all sorts of buggies that are riding on your lashes into the mixture.  
I dunno, years of extremely poor vision make me squirelly about putting almost anything near my eyes. 
I planned on qtipping the castor oil and tossing the tips afterwards so as to not contaminate the whole bottle... ya know?


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 2, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> My only concern/fear/minor freakout about doing something like that is the potential for infection. The 'homemade' mixture won't have any preservatives in it, and you'll be reusing that same wand over and over and over and over again - introducing all sorts of buggies that are riding on your lashes into the mixture.
> I dunno, years of extremely poor vision make me squirelly about putting almost anything near my eyes.
> I planned on qtipping the castor oil and tossing the tips afterwards so as to not contaminate the whole bottle... ya know?


 

hmmm..you raise a good point ..but what would be the difference between using the oils + SAA w/ the same wand and using regular mascara w/ the same wand?

I don't think the oils need preservatives unless water is introduced to it...does SAA need preservatives at all or does it need to be stored in the fridge, etc? 

Wait I get it..do you mean that the germs from my eyes would infect the oils and then when I reuse the wand I will infect my eyes? 

Do the preservatives used in regular mascara protect you from re-infecting your eyes w/ your germs or are they just there to prevent the actual mascara from spoiling (that's what I thought)? 

I'm new to this LOL


----------



## MissRissa (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah I'm with RINA, im so confused.  If the silk and oil have long shelf life, do we need preservatives for it?  and whats the difference between that and a regular bottle of mascara?  I don't think about stuff like that, ill be the one to cause blindness thinking im really doing something.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 3, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> hmmm..you raise a good point ..but what would be the difference between using the oils + SAA w/ the same wand and using regular mascara w/ the same wand?
> 
> I don't think the oils need preservatives unless water is introduced to it...does SAA need preservatives at all or does it need to be stored in the fridge, etc?
> 
> ...



Yup, that bold is it exactly - or at least how I understand it. I think that there is an antibacterial in the mascara to kill anything introduced to it, as _well_ as something to prevent it from spoiling. I could totally be wrong - TOTALLY... but I dunno.  It seems like there would have to be SOMETHING in it to insure that nothing incubated in that nice dark tube that's usually in a semi-warm place, ya know?


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 3, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Yup, that bold is it exactly - or at least how I understand it. I think that there is an antibacterial in the mascara to kill anything introduced to it, as _well_ as something to prevent it from spoiling. I could totally be wrong - TOTALLY... but I dunno.  It seems like there would have to be SOMETHING in it to insure that nothing incubated in that nice dark tube that's usually in a semi-warm place, ya know?


 
hmm now you've got me scared...I just recieved my package of empty mascara bottles too ...I don't want to risk getting an eye infection though..UGGHHH...oh well maybe I'll just use a q-tip or something ...but I just wanted it to be easier to apply to my lashes and to mix it w/ SAA


----------



## blueenigma (May 4, 2008)

If you guys want to get your hands on Keratin (good to use in combination with the silk amino acid), head on over to *Garden of Wisom* and order the hydrolized keratin (4 oz) online, for a little over 8 bucks. I actually think Garden of Wisdom is Lotioncrafters operating under a different name. If you look at the language,  it is near identical. However, Garden of Wisom has an easier user interface and seems to have more products and also offers many premade solutions.  

I did purchase the Silk Amino Acid and Cottonseed Protein from LotionCrafters, however, and am waiting for the delivery.


----------



## blueenigma (May 4, 2008)

I served up a really nice batch of amino magic tonight, and hope it serves me well! I filled an applicator bottle with 4oz of silk amino acids, 4oz of hydrolized keratin, and 2oz of cottonseed protein. I shook the mixture vigorously and then filled thirteen 5/8oz ampules with the mixture ( I used the empty  ampules that once contained Smooth 'N Shine Repair Xtreme leave-in treatment). Since the ampules are sized for single use treatments, they are perfect for measuring out single dosages of my mixture; each time I use a treatment, I will simply distribute the entire ampule onto my hair.  And the ampules are plastic (unlike some which are made of glass), so there is no concern of breaking if you like to lug the stuff around..perhaps to the gym,  on vacation, or to the hair salon. I originally thought about mixing the items into a product so I rushed out and purchased Tresseme Smooth and Silky. Then I ran out and purchased a jar of Pantene Hair Mask, figuring it would be easier to mix the stuff in a wide jar as oppossed to a small necked bottle. Finally, however, I decided to just use the mixture in the raw. I am excited about the mixture, and can't wait to report the results.


----------



## blueenigma (May 4, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> hmm now you've got me scared...I just recieved my package of empty mascara bottles too ...I don't want to risk getting an eye infection though..UGGHHH...oh well maybe I'll just use a q-tip or something ...but I just wanted it to be easier to apply to my lashes and to mix it w/ SAA


Mix it with your mascara.  If the mascara already has some kind of anti bacterial/anti fungal ingredient, and you introduce the amino acid, you should be protected. Your new mixture would include the mascara, the protecting agent built into the mascara (if there is one), and the amino acid. Once you mix it together, the entire mixture should then, theoreticaly, be antibacterial/anti fungal; there would be no way for the protecting agent to discriminate. It should secure the entire mixture.  
I say go ahead and pour it in, mix it together, and have a blast!!!


----------



## amber815 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks to you all and your persuasive words lol I ordered SAA, honeyquat, amla oil, and broccoli seed oil. 

I put some elasta breakage control serum (I felt my hair needed a lil protein this wash), 2 caps (the little red one) of the SAA and honeyquat and approx the same of the oils in my Lustrasilk Aloe DC...OMG my hair was FABULOUS!!!
I then did my final rinse with the french perm stabilizer...SUPER FABULOUS!!!

So I did my usual leave in of Fermodyl 619 and rusk smoother and hung out in my shower cap for a little while while I mixed in my spray bottle of about 2.5 caps of SAA, 2 caps of Honeyquat, about 1.5 caps of broccoli seed oil, water, and some elasta qp h-two. Lets just say my rollerset was even more fabulous than usual. My hair came out so shiny and soft. It actually looks like I flat ironed and then used a curling iron, and it has so much body.

Y'all need to run and get this stuff!!! (not tryin to encourage excessive PJism but the ish works!! lol)

....I'm a happy camper....


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 3, 2008)

I just recieved my order of SAA and Honeyquat today. I wish I'd read this thread first, I would have also ordered the oat & wheat protein along with the GuarCat (keratin).

I am under the dryer now with my rollerset, so I'll let ya'll know of my results.


----------



## The Princess (Jun 7, 2008)

Ole man Not AGAIN Im offically a PJ. I just placed my order, and I hoping for good results. 

I ordered the Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Honeyquat, Hydrolyzed Oats and the infamous SAA. 

I guess I will start by using it in my CO washes and Leave in, and start leafing out to other things to put it in. I wish I would have found this site earlier. However its never to late to start growing some hair.


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 14, 2008)

bumping.................................


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 12, 2008)

who's still using and loving the silk amino acids?

i've been wanting to try this for a while
but havent yet. haha.

think i might pick some up soooooooon.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 12, 2008)

Still using, still loving!


----------



## HAIRapy (Sep 12, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Still using, still loving!


 Me too!! My cousin just mentioned the other day that my lashes looked fake in a pic I sent to her  I am loving the stuff. I've been putting in my mascara for my lashes.


----------



## MJ (Sep 12, 2008)

I have never read any of the SAA threads until today . But I've been checking my budget, and I think I'm going to try it. I'm not sure when I'll buy it though, but sometimes this year. It sounds pretty good. I can already think of how it can help me achieve my goals.


----------



## girlcherokee (Sep 14, 2008)

anyone putting this in their growth aid?  it just occured to me that if it will grow eyelashes which dont usually grow past where they are, it might grow hair.  just wondering....


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 15, 2008)

I am such a PJ... What do we think about adding a little bit to the WEN? Hmmm... wen friends don't kill me since I'm not official yet.. LOL.

I gots plans for mine and PJ'ism... (As I'mma need another rolling drawer for all this stuff)

Plan 1 (Mind you all this stuff was ordered today) and let me know if this is overkill...lol

I ordered two 33 oz bottles of Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner. Got some 24 oz pump bottles from Sally's.

This mix is going to be my daily cowash. 
Kenra MC
SAA
Honey Quat
Meadowfoam Seed Oil

Plan II: Ayurveda Swing CoWash
Kenra MC
SAA
Amla powder
Shikikai Powder
Light Coconut Oil
HoneyQuat...

I am an OCT'er so I'm not sure if I should be adding the wheat/oat protein (told you I was a PJ)..Is that too much protein or can they fit in a mix somewhere in here?


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 23, 2008)

bumping....


----------



## kadej (Sep 26, 2008)

subscribing!


----------



## MJ (Oct 8, 2008)

I got my SAA today. I bought 8 oz. from Lotioncrafter. I'm still not sure exactly how much I should use, but I'm going to be very conservative. I want this bottle to last me a long time. I plan on putting it in everything I use on my hair.


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 20, 2008)

Just received my silk amino acid and put some in my oldest mascara bottle. Here goes nothing!!!


----------



## tiffupretty (Oct 21, 2008)

we are in a recession and i cant stop ordering products....just confirmed my order...*sits and waits patiently for big brown truck*


----------



## lynndiallo (Oct 22, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Still using, still loving!



JustKiya, are you referring to your eye lashes or your hair? I want to know your experience with the SAA in your hair because I want to know how it works on natural hair. I will PM your because I know this thread is a little old.


----------



## Silkydreamgirl (Oct 22, 2008)

I just ordered some of this from lotioncrafter yesterday.  I can't wait to make a hair lovepotion with it.  I am so excited.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a question.  I will be self relaxing my hair on Jan 1st.  I plan to spray my hair prior with SAA concentrating on the new growth.  I wondering what the order of processing should be?

1.  base scalp
2.  spray with saa
3.  oil previously relaxed hair
4.  apply relaxer to new growth only

What do you think? TIA!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 14, 2009)

I have been researching this for 2 days now.  My eyes are tired from reading all the threads.  End result...I ordered some from lotioncrafters and I will start by adding it to my Pantene leave-in and my DCs.    I am hoping that this protein will actually be gentler on my hair than the  others I have tried.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 14, 2009)

I use in my MegaTek mix.   I think I'll start adding in my deep condition or moisturizer.   Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## titan (Feb 14, 2009)

I purchased this product about a month ago, and I like the product .  I wonder if their any ladies  out there that have used this product  for a year or more?


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just wondering what is the difference between silk peptide and silk amino acids, I ordered silk peptide.


----------



## newflowers (Feb 14, 2009)

The use of silk in relaxers and conditioners is one of the best lhcf tips ever. Using silk makes my relaxer even better and my hair is stronger, silkier, shinier, and healthier.  I also add hydrolyzed wheat protein and panthenol as well for extra moisture - excellent blend for my hair.

ETA - This is my third year of adding these proteins; I will use them always.

I also have silk peptide powder from FNWL - I use it once a month by adding to one of my deep conditioners - great stuff.

one more time - I spray all of my hair will saa before relaxing, but I make sure there is plenty of time to dry. I also add a tablespoon to the relaxer.

As a side benefit, I put saa on my lashes and it makes them LONGER!!!


----------



## cocoagirl (Mar 8, 2009)

So can SAA be used in moisturing conditioners safely? Would it be the equivalent of adding protein to your moist. condish? If I am trying to avoid protein overload, should I NOT add it to my leave in?


----------



## alexstin (Mar 8, 2009)

I use it in my moisturizing condish with no problems. I've never tried it in my leave in as that has light protein in it already.  I love this stuff!!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 9, 2009)

I put some in my masacara just for the heck of it.  But I don't understand how its supposed to make lashes longer.  I mean SAA is just supposed to protect and strengthen, not stimulate growth, right?


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 20, 2009)

larry3344 said:


> Just wondering *what is the difference between silk peptide and silk amino acids*, I ordered silk peptide.



bumping for an answer

thanks in advance ladies


----------



## Mz.Shug (May 17, 2009)

*Subscribing*


----------



## FluffyRed (May 25, 2009)

wow.  I just read that SAA comes from boiled worms... silkworms, but UGH!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2009)

I've mixed it in my Avacado, Yogurt, Honey, Pre-Poo Mixture (when I use to 'Poo) I've also added a coupla' drops to my DC's along with drop or two of Honeyquat and/or Hydrolzed Wheat Protein for an extra Kick.

I did put SAA on my Previous Relaxed Ends prior to relaxing for extra Stength and Protection. 

Will have to try it in Relaxer as well.  Either the SAA or the Protein Filler.  Still Toying around with the best usage for that one too.:scratchch


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jun 26, 2009)

sold! as soon as the chi is done.


----------



## swalker31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Subsribing


----------



## deusa80 (Jul 9, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I put some in my masacara just for the heck of it. But I don't understand how its supposed to make lashes longer. I mean SAA is just supposed to protect and strengthen, not stimulate growth, right?


 

I've been using my mascara with SAA in it for a few weeks now. I can notice some difference in the length of my lashes...but I don't think the SAA stimulates growth. I think you're right, it's just supposed to protect and strenghten...it helps you retain the length of your lashes. That's my understanding of it...


----------



## panamoni (Jul 9, 2009)

So, it wouldn't do anything for my eyebrows, huh?  I'd like thicker eyebrows.


----------



## carletta (Jul 9, 2009)

OK IS ANYBODY ADDING THIS TO THEIR OVATION CELL THERAPY OR MEGA-TEK ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2009)

Bumping! ! !


----------



## MizzCoco (Aug 16, 2009)

Bumping!! I have a bottle of this in my closet, anyone still using this??


----------



## Americka (Aug 16, 2009)

Absolutely! I add some to my conditioner. I love it!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 16, 2009)

still adding to my spray leave-ins...


----------



## AKA-Tude (Aug 16, 2009)

Brownskinned Babydoll said:


> still adding to my spray leave-ins...



Me too!!!

I KEEP this in stock at ALL times!!!


----------



## A_Queen (Aug 18, 2009)

*subscribing*


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 18, 2009)

I want you to all know, y'all ain't right!!!   I have a bottle of this and was looking for ways to use it, and lo and behold, this thread popped back up!  I've been adding it to my DCs with great success, but I'm about to add some to my Lacio Lacio for my rollerset next week.  Thank you Sareca for giving the effective percentage, cuz lord knows I'm heavy-handed and I don't wanna waste product.   I'm really loving this, though, after having read this ENTIRE thread, I clearly have other products to get in on...!


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.jajagroup.com/HBADivision/silk_protein.shtml
*
Silk protein also known as silk peptide*

         Is from the center of the silk worm yarn. After special technical processing the center becomes silk protein.

*Apply Silk Protein to Skin*

         This product is dissolvable silk protein. It can be absorbed directly by the human skin. It can combine with the skin cell to revitalize the skin. It is the most advanced unique nutritive material for skin and hair products in the current international market.

         Silk protein is a natural moisturizer and adjusts the moisture in the skin to maximum benefit. It can make the skin cutin and keep rich moisture to make the skin more elastic. It also can effectively control growth of melanin in the skin. So it has fantastically good results for skin beautification.

*Apply silk protein to hair*

         After silk protein on the hair dries, it becomes a transparent crystalline protective film. This film can directly prevent the hair being damaged by alkaline materials in hair products. This protective film can increase the hair elasticity and increase the hair’s natural shine. It has a very special protective function in hair products. 

_What is "cutin"?_


----------



## TrendySocialite (Aug 18, 2009)

I use SAA in DC mix, moisture spray and in mascara. My lashes are fake lash long now. Will post pics when I get home...


----------



## makeupvixen (Dec 8, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I KNOW that some ladies got empty mascara containers - I assume to do the castor oil & SAA with - but I don't know where they got them from....


 

I'm at work right now and just started reading this post this morning from the begining. I am somewhat of a transitioner, haven't relaxed my hair in 7 years but I started making my own home products and going natural since 9-9-9. (type 4a hair, chin length when started).

Of course I'm a PJ and by the 4th page of this thread I had placed my order for SAA, lol. I'm going to add it to my almost empty bottle of Bad Gal Lash Mascara by Benefit (I don't care for it and I let it dry out from lack of use). I will dip my wand in Black Jamacian Castor Oil and add a few drops of SAA when it comes in the mail. I will report back. (I'm a makeup artist for MAC, who's mascara sucks).erplexed I also want to add this SAA to some brow gel to help my clients with thin eyebrows, hope this will help them grow thicker like Ms Kim Khardashian.

I have my own DC cream that I made and it works great but I want to loosen my curls so I figured that SAA would help me with that and help me to get to my goal length ASAP, to date I'm at below shoulder length, yup almost 5 inches in 3 months. Once I have done this for a while I want to  let my friends try it out.

I also want to add the SAA to my spray (Rosewater and Aloe Vera Juice, dash of avacado oil) to see how it works.

My credit card is now smoking and I know PayPal must think I have lost my mind, lol. I had to go put my wallet in the car to stop from ordering the other products mentioned on this site. I'm at page 21 trying to finish reading this thread by lunch time, lol.

Thanks ladies for such wonderful suggestions and inspiration.


----------



## NappiShawti (Mar 12, 2010)

any more updates or new info 2 add???


----------



## blackindia07 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey all...thanx so much for the info!  You know I placed my order 5 minutes ago!  Quick question though...I find my hair does not like protein (i.e. egg or chi keratin spray).  Now Im wondering since SAA is a protein...will it have a similar reaction and get hard???  Lil help here!?!?!?!?


----------



## tallnomad (Mar 12, 2010)

BlackIndia--I have issues with protein too, but so far, not with the silk amino acids.  From what I've gathered from reading the threads dealing with silk aminos/silk protein, the general consensus is that most people have no adverse reactions, i.e. hard hair.

I LOVE silk amino acids.  Just got a new big batch yesterday that should last me for some time.  They are seriously my baby's daddy!  I LOVE how my hair looks and feels with them.

My hair is very silky and uber moisturized.  I mixed SAAs in some conditioner I used to twist my hair and then I mix it into jojoba oil to seal.


----------



## zora (Mar 12, 2010)

Does it weigh your hair down?  Is it ok for fine haired ladies.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 12, 2010)

blackindia07 said:


> Hey all...thanx so much for the info! You know *I placed my order 5 minutes ago!* Quick question though...I find my hair does not like protein (i.e. egg or chi keratin spray). Now Im wondering since SAA is a protein...will it have a similar reaction and get hard??? Lil help here!?!?!?!?


 
I placed my order this morning and they've already shipped it. Not even a chance to change my mind 
 Is yours on the way yet?

I have a feeling that my hair and skin will love this. I'd also like to treat my mom with a nice expensive (lol) deep condition experience. I love circumventing commercial products!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Mar 15, 2010)

Well dag, my order is here. Will keep ya'll posted


----------



## My Friend (Mar 15, 2010)

arr1216 said:


> I use SAA in DC mix, moisture spray and in mascara. My lashes are fake lash long now. Will post pics when I get home...


 

Pics please


----------



## stelladata (Mar 15, 2010)

I used this a lot when I was 'sprucing' up my vo5 conditioners , I heard it was great if you wanted to prepare a leave in type of conditioner and I can testify to that, my hair was always nice and soft to the touch and I use to be a gel fiend, i didnt have to put much gel. I dont use it as much anymore, plus after having it for about 3 years now it has since dried out and turned into rock.... lmao.... like cement or something...hmm thanks for reminding me, i might add it to my conditioners again.


----------



## [email protected]@ (May 25, 2010)

I noticed we have alot of newbies. Just wanted to a bump an oldie but goodie. Along with evco and evoo I have declared my SAA HG status.


----------



## ElegantElephant (May 25, 2010)

tallnomad said:


> BlackIndia--I have issues with protein too, but so far, not with the silk amino acids. From what I've gathered from reading the threads dealing with silk aminos/silk protein, the general consensus is that most people have no adverse reactions, i.e. hard hair.
> 
> I LOVE silk amino acids. Just got a new big batch yesterday that should last me for some time. They are seriously my baby's daddy! I LOVE how my hair looks and feels with them.
> 
> My hair is very silky and uber moisturized. I mixed SAAs in some conditioner I used to twist my hair and then I mix it into jojoba oil to seal.


 
After reading this thread, I am SERIOUSLY considering ordering SAA. I am currently using MT and wondering if using both would cause protein overload???.....


----------



## Salsarisma (May 28, 2010)

I ordered SAA and argan oil and they arrived in two days.  I can't wait to give the SAA a try in my pre poo and dc mixture!


----------



## simplyhair (May 28, 2010)

subscribing....


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2010)

SAA in my Dc conditioner with cotton seed oil and honey quat.Soft,strong,detangle hair
(Saa 2 caps,1 cap cotton seed oil,2 caps honey quat)

SAA in my leave-in moisturize soft hair (1-2 caps poured into leave-in)








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 16, 2010)

I was JUST on lotioncrafters about to order SAA (and saw you HAD to have a certain spending limit. -_-) But yes, I will purchase it!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 4, 2010)

Going to look for SAA today - is this something that needs to be washed out?


----------



## [email protected]@ (Aug 4, 2010)

Nix08 said:


> Going to look for SAA today - is this something that needs to be washed out?


 
Some people do, some people don't.
Since it creates a protective barrier around the hair shaft, I use it right before I blowdry. My new recipe: Mane and Tail detangler+SAA (10:1).
I spray it on each section right before I blowdry since it serves a great heat protectant. Leaves my hair tangle free and silky!!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 4, 2010)

keyawarren said:


> Some people do, some people don't.
> Since it creates a protective barrier around the hair shaft, I use it right before I blowdry. My new recipe: Mane and Tail detangler+SAA (10:1).
> I spray it on each section right before I blowdry since it serves a great heat protectant. Leaves my hair tangle free and silky!!


 
Fantastic - that's what I was thinking to do with it - before my blow dry or flat iron.  Thanks!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 26, 2010)

Update: Finally got my SAA - powdered form, I mixed it with my conditioner during my DC and then mixed a little with some Aloe Vera Juice and put it as my last layer of leave in before my heat protectant serum....LOVE IT!  It actually does make your hair feel silky (I'm sorry - I didn't believe you ladies who had said that it doeserplexed).  So here's my humble 2 cents - it is definately a keeper and worth considering.


----------



## grow (Aug 26, 2010)

has anyone tried putting the saa in perms?

i've heard some people do but am not sure of the amount used.

tia!


----------



## Emz Forever (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this thread. I was looking for it last night but the search function has gone kaput. I have been using the elasta qp H2 moisture sealing leave-in which contains hydrolysed silk protein and have been in moisture heaven ever since. I also spritzed it on my scalp, new growth and ends as part of the prep for my texlax yesterday and the results were really good. My hair was fully processed but it definitely retained a slight curl, which is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 26, 2010)

grow said:


> has anyone tried putting the saa in perms?
> 
> i've heard some people do but am not sure of the amount used.
> 
> tia!



I used Chi Silk Infusion (have to use that thing up somehow) on my newgrowth and applied relaxer over it....wow my newly relaxed strands were blinging. Silky, smooth, just lovely. I imagine pure SAA would produce as good or better results.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 26, 2010)

I think I read of some people spritzing the SAA in their roots before the perm as well....I think I may try than when I next perm.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Aug 29, 2010)

I used to either spritz my roots with the saa liquid 
or apply the Chi Silk Infusion all over
then relaxed-

smooth & shiny!!!


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Aug 29, 2010)

i forgot all about my silk amino acids. i have 2 bottles of it that i haven't touched in a while, in fact... i haven't used it since i bc'ed. i used to use it in my deep conditioner, leave in and in my clear mascara. i haven't read the whole thread, so i'm not sure of the effect on natural hair, but i had great success before and i think i'd have mirrored success now... *off to go add saa to leave-ins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2010)

I use SAA to spritz my Hair Prior to Relaxing for that extra added strength and protective barrier.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Aug 29, 2010)

HoneyBuns said:


> i forgot all about my silk amino acids. i have 2 bottles of it that i haven't touched in a while, in fact... i haven't used it since i bc'ed. i used to use it in my deep conditioner, leave in and in my clear mascara. i haven't read the whole thread, so i'm not sure of the effect on natural hair, but i had great success before and i think i'd have mirrored success now... *off to go add saa to leave-ins


 
I still use SAA on my natural hair-
provides softness &helps with frizzies!!

Still lovin' it!!


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 3, 2010)

keyawarren said:


> Some people do, some people don't.
> Since *it creates a protective barrier around the hair shaft, I use it right before I blowdry*. My new recipe: Mane and Tail detangler+SAA (10:1).
> *I spray it on each section right before I blowdry since it serves a great heat protectant. Leaves my hair tangle free and silky!!*


 
thanks so, so much for sharing this! I plan on placing my order for the saa this weekend and adding it to my homemade braid spray.


----------



## dstdiva (Sep 3, 2010)

Nix08 said:


> I think I read of some people spritzing the SAA in their roots before the perm as well....I think I may try than when I next perm.


 
i put it on my scalp pre-touchup. it works like a charm. my friend JUST tried it and she loved it! (before i started doing this, i would burn easily)


----------



## legallycurly (Sep 4, 2010)

aww man! I'm gonna have to order some SAA for my DC's and mascara .  Gosh, this pj'ism is breaking my wallet!  I've already maxed my product budget for September and it's only the 4th.  This will be at the top of my October to-buy list...


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL @ legallycurly, I know the feeling.  I just spent a grip last night already. :-(  The good news is I will get my SAA this week.


----------



## gadgetdiva (Sep 7, 2010)

SAA have made a vast improvement with my hair! I've added about 2 Tbs to my Elasta QP H2 Leave in, I added about a cap full to my CHI Silk Infusion, my diluted Lotta Body wrap mix for when I wrap set my hair.  I've added it to everything that I leave in....now one way I haven't used it but will try in a few weeks is to spray my hair with it (allowing to dry) prior to texlaxing it!


----------



## brownbean96 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just placed my order - SAA, Honeyquat and WHP. Can't wait. I'm going to be in need if silky hair- I'm taking out my sew in. Trying to come up with a go pre-poo/deep conditioner mix using my new ingredients mixed with maybe some conditioner (silk elements mega silk) and some oil (jojoba, hemp seed oil, evoo) with heat (under the dryer). Sound good, any suggestions?


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds good  I add it to my pre poo, DC, Leave-in and daily M&S.  Plus last night I added extra to my roots as I'm going to relax today  You will actually notice a silky feel - it's nice


----------



## brownbean96 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Nix08.  





Nix08 said:


> Sounds good  I add it to my pre poo, DC, Leave-in and daily M&S.  Plus last night I added extra to my roots as I'm going to relax today  You will actually notice a silky feel - it's nice


----------



## mg1979 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone still using this? If so, how's it working for you long term?


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 16, 2011)

mg1979 said:


> Anyone still using this? If so, how's it working for you long term?



I add it to my mixes.  I like the way it makes my hair feel.


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 14, 2011)

I just SAA and honeyquat to my dc.  My hair felt soft while wet but I'm unsure about how my hair will fell since I'm still air drying my hair.  I did add a little SAA and honeyquat to my knot today and it cause the oils to separate.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Aug 14, 2011)

YEP!!!

Never w/o it!!!!

A true STAPLE!!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 5, 2011)

Bump. Anyone have any homemade SAA recipes???


----------



## blackmaven (Oct 26, 2011)

I finally got around to purchasing Silk Amino Acids. It made my natural curls pop more. My hair feels silky. This is a keeper. Luv SAA


----------



## Raspberry (Jan 2, 2012)

**bump**

Consistent use of GVP Silk Remedy has strengthened my hair and decreased breakage so I'm curious about other uses of SAA.


----------



## Harina (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone bought this brand of Silk Amino Acids from Ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Liquid-Silk...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item8bb439d254



It arrived but has no smell like the one I got on Lotioncrafter (is that the name of that store that everyone buys it from??). I'm worried if it is legitimate or not?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 17, 2012)

blackmaven said:


> I finally got around to purchasing Silk Amino Acids. It made my natural curls pop more. My hair feels silky. This is a keeper. Luv SAA


 
Did it also detangle your hair?


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jan 27, 2012)

Just got some saa in the mail.  Think I'll start by adding it to a pre-poo.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 27, 2012)

Does the powder work just as well as the liquid?


----------



## Embyra (Jan 27, 2012)

Bublin I used to add the powder to my gel and it worked great i just got some recently again at my usual place here

http://www.ofasimplenature.webeden.co.uk/#/silk-powder/4520452679


----------



## Bublin (Jan 27, 2012)

Embrya that's where i got mine but i used it a very long time ago just once.  Doesn't look like we can get the liquid in the uk.  I'll add it to my next deep con.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 30, 2012)

Updates ladies? Is anyone still using this in their conditioner mixes? If so how much do you use to 8oz conditioner? I have SAA, Honeyquat and Hydrolized Wheat protein, I'm adding some to my conditioner mix of oils.


----------



## Embyra (Mar 10, 2012)

bumping for HanaKuroi


----------



## LovinCurls (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll be adding this to my deep conditioner today for the first time. Lets see how my hair is like afterwards.


----------



## beana (Mar 11, 2012)

This thread is the encouragement I need to start experimenting with SAAs


----------



## My Friend (Mar 11, 2012)

TrendySocialite said:


> I use SAA in DC mix, moisture spray and in mascara. My lashes are fake lash long now. Will post pics when I get home...


 

TrendySocialite

Would love to hear an update or see pics of your lashes?


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jun 10, 2012)

My Friend said:


> @TrendySocialite
> 
> Would love to hear an update or see pics of your lashes?


 
I attached my lashes. I still use this to this day. My lashes are full


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 21, 2012)

Can putting SAA in leave-in or daily moisturizer cause dryness?


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 21, 2012)

@disgtgyal I don't think so (it's a very moisturizing protein) BUT watch your own hair. If it feels like it's causing it to be dry then stop using it before you get a setback.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 21, 2012)

BUMP ...

BUMP ...

BUMP ...

This is a great thread.  I received SAA from lotioncrafter last week and I have added it to my spray bottle (water, aloe vera, and a little oil) and use it daily.  I am looking forward to adding it to my d/c once I take my twists out to see what that be like.  I am really excited about the results that I will get-looking forward to mid-July.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 21, 2012)

I use it in my MT Mix, as well as my leave-in, and spray bottle.  I felt the difference from using it immediately, and just bought a larger bottle of SAA.


----------



## Angelinhell (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't bought it separately to add to products, but there is some in my nairobi protasil reconstructor and chi silk infusion. I use the reconstructor as a mid-step during my relaxer, and as a deep conditioner. I use chi silk infusion to protect from overlapping during relaxer and as a heat protectant when flatironing.


----------



## JBunnie (Jun 24, 2012)

This all sounds very exciting! I think I'm going to buy some as soon as July rolls around!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jun 25, 2012)

::Checking In::

I used a cap of SAA in my leave-in conditioner over the weekend (I had to finish installing my twist extensions) and noticed that the tangles I had in my hair unraveled with ease.  Usually, as I try to remove shed hair/tangled hair some more hair breaks off and leaves with the shed hair.  I contribute the tangled hair sliding right out to SAA.  I continue to use my spray (water, aloe vera, and rosemary oil) with a cap of SAA mixed in daily.  Really loving the results I am getting- when it is time to repurchase, I will be getting the big bottle.

Have a good day all ...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Jul 8, 2012)

Bumping …


----------



## JBunnie (Aug 4, 2012)

Mine arrived a few days ago and I'm super excited! I was reading the PDF from LotionCrafter but maybe I'm blind but how do you all store yours once it's opened?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 4, 2012)

JBunnie said:


> Mine arrived a few days ago and I'm super excited! I was reading the PDF from LotionCrafter but maybe I'm blind but *how do you all store yours once it's opened?*


JBunnie Store at room temperature on a shelf somewhere. No "special" storage is needed.


----------



## JBunnie (Aug 4, 2012)

Pompous Blue, thank you!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought a mini jug of SAA from lotioncrafters a while back, but I've been sleeping on actually using it.  Reading this entire thread has inspired me to get back on it, there are a lot of great ideas here.  I just added it into my daily moisturizing sprit and my mascara...I'll report back on my progress.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello all,

It's about that time to reorder my SAA, this time I'm getting a bigger size. I use the product in my mascara and noticed fuller lashes; it's been a month. I also use a cap full in my conditioner for co washes, a cap full in my lotion, and a cap full in my daily moisture spritz. I love the product, I notice a lot of 'new' hair growing and softer hair. My skin is soft and my complexion looks healthier. This is totally a staple for me and my hair/body loves it.


----------



## JBunnie (Aug 12, 2012)

Put some in my leave-in but my whole hair washing this weekend was a disaster, so no report on that. 
Put some in my refresher spray. When I cowash I'll use some. 
Put some in my mascara today, hoping for some lash growth and fulness!!!! 
Only thing I can report on is putting it in my lotion. y skin is super soft and I find that it holds the moisture longer.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got some in the mail and I am going to take NaturalfienD recipe and add some aloe vera juice (just came in today as well), SAA, water and oil of choice to a spray bottle.  

If this is similar to your application of choice, do you spray it on before, during or after wash, deep condition and rinse?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Aug 31, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Just got some in the mail and I am going to take NaturalfienD recipe and add some aloe vera juice (just came in today as well), SAA, water and oil of choice to a spray bottle.
> 
> If this is similar to your application of choice, do you spray it on before, during or after wash, deep condition and rinse?



I typically use the mix once my hair is styled and on need of moisture.  I've been known to throw a cap of SAA in my applicator bottle when I'm doing a co-wash too. I hope you enjoy the mix …

HHG!


----------



## JBunnie (Oct 2, 2012)

It's been a while but adding SAA into my reggie has given me softer hair and skin most definitely! The only thing that I haven't seen a change in is my eyelashes. Adding the SAA made my mascara super easy to apply, it glides right on but I don't see any change in the length or fullness of my lashes. No matter I will still repurchase when I run out.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 2, 2012)

JBunnie said:
			
		

> It's been a while but adding SAA into my reggie has given me softer hair and skin most definitely! The only thing that I haven't seen a change in is my eyelashes. Adding the SAA made my mascara super easy to apply, it glides right on but I don't see any change in the length or fullness of my lashes. No matter I will still repurchase when I run out.



I've noticed fuller eyelashes.  I usually look like I don't have eyelashes... But now there is a significant difference.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a bottle of this locally in Chicago?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 26, 2012)

bumpppzzzzzzzzzzz anyone?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Oct 26, 2012)

DELETED by poster.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 27, 2012)

anyoneeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 28, 2012)

CurlyMoo said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a bottle of this locally in Chicago?



Hey @ CurlyMoo,  I typically get my SAA from lotioncrafter.com … I am uncertain if this product is sold locally. HTH …


----------



## LaBelleLL (Feb 16, 2013)

So can someone with natural hair use SAA??


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 16, 2013)

^^ Yes naturals can use SAA.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 12, 2013)

Just purchased SAA, can't wait to try it.


----------



## lammy99 (Mar 12, 2013)

me too! Need to stop buying new products my reggie is working out for me fine. Although so many good reviews I can't resist!


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 15, 2013)

I see people saying their adding a "cap full". Can someone please give me a rough idea of how much is added to, let's say, an 8oz container? I'm just trying to get an idea, and I'm one of _those _people who just has trouble with vague amounts...lol. 

Also......let me get this straight:

SAA can be added to:

Mascara
Leave-ins
DCs
Anything else?


----------



## havilland (Mar 15, 2013)

Incognitus said:


> I see people saying their adding a "cap full". Can someone please give me a rough idea of how much is added to, let's say, an 8oz container? I'm just trying to get an idea, and I'm one of those people who just has trouble with vague amounts...lol.
> 
> Also......let me get this straight:
> 
> ...



I add it to my conditioner.  A capful is roughly a half teaspoon.   I add a capful to 8ounces of condish. If u purchase from lotioncrafters and it comes in a little tiny bottle. I use the cap from that. Sometimes I have added two capfuls for a 16 oz bottle.  I have never had an issue with it being too much.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks to this thread I put powdered Saa into my mid wash rinse


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay ladies so just for clarification, I can add SAA's to just about everything. I can spray my hair before a relaxer, and add it to my DC's, and leave ins and mascara and will experience increased silkiness maybe even growth and retention??? I think I will have to try it! 

If I used this as the "L" in my LOC method will it block out the other products causing them to sit on my hair?


----------



## Holla (Jul 31, 2013)

Bumping.....anyone still use SAA?????????


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 31, 2013)

I add a few drops to my monthly face mask.
I also add some to my relaxer. I just did it for the first time so I can't say if it made a difference.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone know the shelf life for SAA?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 31, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

I have powdered hydrolyzed silk. It has an expiration date of 08/2014. I bought it in April so that would be about a year and 3 months. Do you have the liquid kind?  Not sure about that.

Holla
I use it in my moisturizing spritz and my conditioner mixes. I may mix a tspn in my next texturizer. 

ETA: I could also put some in my next tea rinse.


----------



## Incognitus (Jul 31, 2013)

Holla said:


> Bumping.....anyone still use SAA?????????



Yup still using it. I add it to my DC and  to my eyelash conditioner.


----------



## LisaMar (Jul 31, 2013)

I purchased three different SAA from Jo Mar Labs recently and I just used it last night for the first time; loved it.  I followed Chicoro's recipe mentioned in her Youtube video.  The recipe consists of 1/3 tsp of the above SAA, 1/4 cup of Aloe vera, any oil, and soft tofu then mix it up in a blender and let it sit on your hair for 30 minutes.  She then applies coconut oil, on top of this treatment, and let it sit for 10 additional minutes.  After rinsing this treatment out, I applied Giovanni Smooth as Silk deep moisture conditioner as an overnight conditioner.


----------



## HomesteaderDreams (Dec 5, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> *
> Has anyone created their own sort of mascara using SAA and castor oil or something? *(that might be too thick but I am still curious)




This is what I've been wondering. I threw away my makeup and made myself vow not to wear it again. I dont want to go back on that, and, since I have castor/olive oil to coat my eyelashes, I am wondering what i have to do to get a good mix with SAA. Guar gum, maybe? I think emulsifying wax would be kinda crazy to put on my eylashes. not sure. HELP.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 5, 2013)

LisaMar said:


> I purchased three different SAA from Jo Mar Labs recently and I just used it last night for the first time; loved it.  I followed Chicoro's recipe mentioned in her Youtube video.  The recipe consists of 1/3 tsp of the above SAA, 1/4 cup of Aloe vera, any oil, and soft tofu then mix it up in a blender and let it sit on your hair for 30 minutes.  She then applies coconut oil, on top of this treatment, and let it sit for 10 additional minutes.  After rinsing this treatment out, I applied Giovanni Smooth as Silk deep moisture conditioner as an overnight conditioner.



So how did ur hair turn out? Was it more smooth or silky? Any pics?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF, so please be so kind as to ignore any typos that may slip through.  ;-)


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 5, 2013)

I use mine along with Neutral Protein Filler and distilled water for a protein treatment.

I also use it with AVG or AVJ, distilled water and some rose water or EOs for a moisturizing spritz and cuticle sealer...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok I'm late but ladies I have a few questions:
Is silk amino acids the same thing as hydrolyzed silk protein?
And does buying it and adding it to products work differently than using products that already contain them? TIA


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 15, 2014)

[USER=155092]lamaria211[/USER];19530295 said:
			
		

> Ok I'm late but ladies I have a few questions:
> Is silk amino acids the same thing as hydrolyzed silk protein?
> And does buying it and adding it to products work differently than using products that already contain them? TIA



I'm on my phone, so I'll try to be brief on your first question.  I did a blog post on protein that may help - http://silkendove.blogspot.com/2013/10/protein-types.html

Proteins are made up of chains of amino acids.  A hydrolyzed protein is a protein that has been broken down to smaller parts (I.e., shorter amino acid chains).   Think of a bicycle chain.  The amino acids are each link in the chain and the protein is the whole chain.  Hydrolyzed proteins would be a piece of the chain.

Someone else can better answer your second question.  I'm still experimenting with this.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 15, 2014)

I think DarkJoy uses them.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 16, 2014)

I sure do.

I put a small amount in my spritz bottles as a leave in. Use this mostly only after wash days or overloads start

Also use extra in a reconstructor to make it a hard protein treatment.

Been using silk for about 4 or so months. I've noticed more elasticity to my hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 16, 2014)

I put a tsp of hydrolyzed silk powder in my texturizer mix this weekend. I usually just add some oil and cover my previously relaxed hair with keratin conditioner and oil. My hair feels a lot stronger for the past few days.  Excellent results!

I put some in my last henna gloss abt 2 weeks ago. Hair was a lot shinier than usual but felt hard after rinsing and before cowashing. 

Hoping to start seeing more elasticity like DarkJoy said

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 6, 2015)

After reading this entire thread, I'm ready to share my initial thoughts. I know this thread is old but maybe it'll help someone else in the future.

I ordered the 8 oz bottle of SAA from lotioncrafters.com and used it for the first time yesterday. I mixed less than an ounce into Heritage rosewater + glycerin. To jazz up the mix further, I added lavender and tea tree oils. I'm over 14 weeks post so I sprayed my new growth thoroughly and then did the length. 

My hair is still in pin curls but I can feel my new growth and it's REALLY defined and soft. My hair already digs glycerin so I'll have to mix SAA into other things to see if it's a keeper. So far, so good


----------



## havilland (Jan 6, 2015)

I add it to my leave in spritz, conditioners, and homemade mixes with any product that fails me.

I just mixed up a spritz with silk aminos, argan oil, essential oils and aloe.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 10, 2015)

havilland said:


> I add it to my leave in spritz, conditioners, and homemade mixes with any product that fails me.  I just mixed up a spritz with silk aminos, argan oil, essential oils and aloe.



I added a little to my Bee Mine Juicy Moisturizing Spritz. So far, it's good.


----------



## strandedhhj (Jan 21, 2015)

Welp, I relaxed on Sunday after spraying my hair from root to tip with silk amino acids. Even though my stylist overlapped , my hair feels really good and looks shiny. The real test will be when I do my first at home wash. If my hair air dries well, I'll know silk amino acids covered me...and that I'll need a bigger bottle.


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 1, 2015)

Does anyone use the powder form of silk amino acids? Can you use it in exactly the same way? I'm really keen to try them but it doesn't seem like the liquid is available in the UK.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Mar 1, 2015)

strandedhhj said:


> Welp, I relaxed on Sunday after spraying my hair from root to tip with silk amino acids. Even though my stylist overlapped , my hair feels really good and looks shiny. The real test will be when I do my first at home wash. If my hair air dries well, I'll know silk amino acids covered me...and that I'll need a bigger bottle.



Strand

So how did it work out for you?


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 1, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> Does anyone use the powder form of silk amino acids? Can you use it in exactly the same way? I'm really keen to try them but it doesn't seem like the liquid is available in the UK.


CluelessJL, I have some but I haven't used it yet. I plan to dissolve it in some warmish liquid... maybe tea, maybe warm aloe vera juice, not sure.


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 12, 2015)

Bumping...anyone using the powder form?


----------



## strandedhhj (Mar 14, 2015)

CurlyMoo said:


> Strand  So how did it work out for you?


  My stylist overprocessed my hair so I genuinely can't tell. Things seemed okay at first but now I'm seeing breakage like crazy


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 14, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> Bumping...anyone using the powder form?



Yup. I add about 1/2 tsp of powder to my rhassoul DC. It adds some slip to my mix and makes for an easier application.


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 18, 2015)

Got my powder in the post today! :bouncegre

It turned up in a bag, within a bag, within another bag...in the envelope. Opening it was like playing pass the parcel!

Can't wait to try it


----------



## CluelessJL (Apr 27, 2015)

Silk amino acids have become a staple - like so many others I've seen big improvements! Mixed with water and sprayed through my hair before a relaxer this weekend and it came out great


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 27, 2015)

I still mix my SAAs into my conditioners.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok so I asked SO for the cc to purchase a few of the items mentioned here. I was tempered to relax this week but considering the damage that was done last relaxed but the stylist and me relaxing at 8wks post, Ive changed my mind. I'll see how best I can wait in anothe 3-4 weeks before I relax because lord knows I need the strength and shine.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 15, 2015)

I mix saa with honeyquat (helps boost the moisture in your products) into my 16oz deep conditioner mix. I have the liquid and only use 1 dropper full. My hair comes out feeling like SILK! moisturized but strong, regardless of if I am steaming or under the heat cap. Love it!


----------



## chejam (Jun 16, 2015)

Just bought saa liquid, will try it in my next wash, and mix it into my deep conditioner, see how my hair reacts.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 16, 2015)

After doing some research (including readin this thread) I've been using a teaspoon or less of powdered SAAs in my runny/watery clay mix for the past couple of months and my hair loves them. They make my hair feel smoother, this in turn adds some lustre. Great stuff. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## smores (Feb 28, 2016)

Bump! 

I use it in my mascara and daily mist spray.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 28, 2016)

I still use SAA in almost every clay mix I use on my hair and can feel the subtle difference when I don't. This is one of my staples. I only wish I could find the liquid (without extortionate shipping) to test out in mascara.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Feb 29, 2016)

I already try to buy products with SAAs, but I may just buy some SAAs to add to my leave in mix and I hadn't even considered adding it to clay. I swear everytime I come on here, I find something new to try


----------



## smores (Mar 1, 2016)

SpicyPisces said:


> I already try to buy products with SAAs, but I may just buy some SAAs to add to my leave in mix and I hadn't even considered adding it to clay. I swear everytime I come on here, I find something new to try



The gift and the curse of LHCF. But I owe so much to this board. It's a great community!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 2, 2016)

I used it for a few months but ran out and never repurchased. I liked it but not enough to pay the shipping on it from lotioncrafters. Most of my products already contain silk so that's enough for me.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jan 4, 2018)

Bumping because this stuff is miraculous!


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 4, 2018)

Destiny9109 said:


> Bumping because this stuff is miraculous!


which kind did you get liquid or powder


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jan 4, 2018)

larry3344 said:


> which kind did you get liquid or powder



I've used both but prefer the liquid.


----------



## smores (Jan 6, 2018)

Destiny9109 said:


> I've used both but prefer the liquid.




Glad you like it! How are you using it?


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Jan 9, 2018)

I ordered some within the last two weeks and in all my days of ordering the liquid, I've have yet to see it look like watery syrup. I didn't like the smell either. Back it goes!!!


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 9, 2018)

BrownSkinQT said:


> I ordered some within the last two weeks and in all my days of ordering the liquid, I've have yet to see it look like watery syrup. I didn't like the smell either. Back it goes!!!



It looks and smells funky but the reality is that if you mix it into other products, you don't need to add much at all.  I keep my liquid in a amber dropper bottle.  I normally do not add more that 7-10 drops.  At that rate, it doesn't change the smell of your products and you get all the benefits of using a silk protein.


----------



## BrownSkinQT (Jan 19, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> It looks and smells funky but the reality is that if you mix it into other products, you don't need to add much at all.  I keep my liquid in a amber dropper bottle.  I normally do not add more that 7-10 drops.  At that rate, it doesn't change the smell of your products and you get all the benefits of using a silk protein.




When I've ordered it before, it was a pale, very light brown color. I'll try to upload a pic of what I have so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------

